# The *Spring Forward* Driveler.......#61



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

well almost..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ahhhhhhh. So fresh. So new.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 6, 2013)

Nothing like a fresh spring breeze.
Having a short break from training.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Nothing like a fresh spring breeze.
> Having a short break from training.



Where ya training at
Oh, and congrats on the new job!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Nothing like a fresh spring breeze.
> Having a short break from training.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ahhhhhhh. So fresh. So new.


get jiggy wit it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing mowing


Did you type all that or did you copy and paste
Tell the truth.



Keebs said:


> get jiggy wit it!



The closer it gets to Friday, the jiggier I get.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did you type all that or did you copy and paste
> Tell the truth.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did you type all that or did you copy and paste
> Tell the truth.
> 
> 
> ...



I got jiggy wit it!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I got jiggy wit it!!


 yeah you did!


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

hey....I closed the last driveler out......i'm da man!!!..................carry on.........


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey....I closed the last driveler out......i'm da man!!!..................carry on.........



I'm proud for ya little feller


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey....I closed the last driveler out......i'm da man!!!..................carry on.........


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm proud for ya little feller



thanky




Keebs said:


>



I know.......right?...........








...........it's whiskey Wednesday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey....I closed the last driveler out......i'm da man!!!..................carry on.........



Bless him. It don't take much.


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless him. It don't take much.





this is so true.......


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where ya training at
> Oh, and congrats on the new job!



Thanks Mandy
I am over in Oakwood at Gainesville Collegez
.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Thanks Mandy
> I am over in Oakwood at Gainesville Collegez
> .



Thought that's where you might be. One of my nephews goes there. When my son starts his nursing classes, he will be right across the street.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2013)

How come you can tell someone there are 4 billion stars in the sky and they believe ya but if you tell them the paint is wet they still touch it to check


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 6, 2013)

Bored




And freezing





I'm like a giant sedentary turtlebug popsicle.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless him. It don't take much.


 ain't dat da truff?!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> How come you can tell someone there are 4 billion stars in the sky and they believe ya but if you tell them the paint is wet they still touch it to check


are ya hands sticky now?


turtlebug said:


> Bored
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leg warmers are back in fashion!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Bored
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in the parking lot outside of training. Wind is rocking my truck like a cradle. Snow flurries here and there. C'mon turkey season .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm in the parking lot outside of training. Wind is rocking my truck like a cradle. _*Snow flurries*_ here and there. C'mon turkey season .


 ya'll get all da fun!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> are ya hands sticky now?
> 
> leg warmers are back in fashion!



I wear my cuddleduds under my clothes all winter. 
It's 37 here and the wind is blowing a hundred and fiftyleven miles an hour.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ya'll get all da fun!!!



Yeah but it ain't sticking


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2013)

Dear lord my hands are frozen and I am nipping


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 6, 2013)

And to think.... I gotta change the kitty litter and feed all the critters when I get home.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wear my cuddleduds under my clothes all winter.
> It's 37 here and the wind is blowing a hundred and fiftyleven miles an hour.


it ain't that bad here........ nippy, yes......


Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah but it ain't sticking


at least you get to SEE it!


hdm03 said:


> Dear lord my hands are frozen and I am nipping





turtlebug said:


> And to think.... I gotta change the kitty litter and feed all the critters when I get home.


 I'll do that if you'll come throw hay to the horses & feed da cheekuns............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> How come you can tell someone there are 4 billion stars in the sky and they believe ya but if you tell them the paint is wet they still touch it to check



I hate dem "wet paint" signs 



turtlebug said:


> Bored
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like you need to get jiggy wit it den!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 6, 2013)

I get to go the the Dr. in about an hour, with my luck I'll be in the hospital within 3 hrs


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

kracker said:


> I get to go the the Dr. in about an hour, with my luck I'll be in the hospital within 3 hrs



Richie, I hate it for ya man!! 

 Hang in there, Hoss!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> are ya hands sticky now?
> 
> leg warmers are back in fashion!


ha ha ha.... it comes right off... wata base!


Jeff C. said:


> I hate dem "wet paint" signs
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need to get jiggy wit it den!!



safety yeller is the worst


----------



## slip (Mar 6, 2013)

Sup yawl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

slip said:


> Sup yawl.



Howdy slipster!! Nuttin here.....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

kracker said:


> I get to go the the Dr. in about an hour, with my luck I'll be in the hospital within 3 hrs


No No: don't think negative.............. but I  ya don't!


blood on the ground said:


> ha ha ha.... it comes right off... wata base!
> 
> 
> safety yeller is the worst





slip said:


> Sup yawl.


 you fell asleep at the wheel......... you let the last drivelah go waaayyyy over!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

I am tired of cold wet dreary weather. Got the 2 year old this week and he is wanting to go outside and play. Just to nasty though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am tired of cold wet dreary weather. Got the 2 year old this week and he is wanting to go outside and play. Just to nasty though.



I hear ya......I wish the ground would dry somewhat. I can't even prep my little garden, just too wet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya......I wish the ground would dry somewhat. I can't even prep my little garden, just too wet.



yep, thats all im askin for is just a little break from the rain so i can prep the garden.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Home from work, about to load the truck and head to Alabama!
Hope this wind will be gone by the time i get to the lake.
Ya'll have a good one and don't get banded while i'm gone!


----------



## slip (Mar 6, 2013)

Im ready for warmer nice weather too. This wind about blowed me away last night at work ... Man it was crazy.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Home from work, about to load the truck and head to Alabama!
> Hope this wind will be gone by the time i get to the lake.
> Ya'll have a good one and don't get banded while i'm gone!



You going to Fort Gaines?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2013)

slip said:


> Im ready for warmer nice weather too. This wind about blowed me away last night at work ... Man it was crazy.



it never works out like that, we wish for warmer weather and it turns blazzin hawt by the end of april.....me no like hawt weatha


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2013)

“It’s sure, I say it’s sure quiet around here, you could hear a caterpillar sneakin’ across a moss bed in tennis shoes”


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> it never works out like that, we wish for warmer weather and it turns blazzin hawt by the end of april.....me no like hawt weatha



Two seasons anymore, Hot and Cold.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Two seasons anymore, Hot and Cold.


 ain't that the truth!


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

i'm ready fo some hot weather..........misquitoes, knats, sweat running down yo back, humid weather.........


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> i'm ready fo some hot weather..........misquitoes, knats, sweat running down yo back, humid weather.........



Yep; bring it on


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> i'm ready fo some hot weather..........misquitoes, knats, sweat running down yo back, humid weather.........






Keebs and I have discussed this at length. 

I despise hot weather. You can always put more clothes on in the winter time, but when you get a certain age, nobody wants to see you start taking clothes off because you're hot.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm getting banned 

No more social networks from the office puters.

Guess I'll be trolling.

I'll check in at nights sometimes.

Ya'll keep it rolling. 

Funny Avy Keebs.


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Keebs and I have discussed this at length.
> 
> I despise hot weather. You can always put more clothes on in the winter time, but when you get a certain age, nobody wants to see you start taking clothes off because you're hot.



you mean "hot" or "hawt"?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 6, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> I'm getting banned
> 
> No more social networks from the office puters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 6, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> I'm getting banned
> 
> No more social networks from the office puters.
> 
> ...



Mine's like that too L. But I can get in by goin to the GON main page, then click on da Forum


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> you mean "hot" or "hawt"?





I left "hawt" behind a LONG time ago.  
(Not exactly sure that "hawt" ever was my companion at atll ).


I'm old. I'm H-O-T as blazes in anything over 65 degrees.


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> I'm getting banned
> 
> No more social networks from the office puters.
> 
> ...




awwww man.......


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

hey......I'm kang and I wasn't even trying


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 6, 2013)

BAPS is on.  


Halle Berry's best role!


----------



## slip (Mar 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey......I'm kang and I wasn't even trying


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2013)

Stupid comp at home tore up. One at work got a virus. It ain't the same drivelin on the phone.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2013)

Battery is dyeing later


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Keebs and I have discussed this at length.
> 
> I despise hot weather. You can always put more clothes on in the winter time, but when you get a certain age, nobody wants to see you start taking clothes off because you're hot.


 Dat's Right!


Lukikus2 said:


> I'm getting banned
> 
> No more social networks from the office puters.
> 
> ...


NNNNOOOOOOoooooooooooooo!!!!!!


turtlebug said:


> I left "hawt" behind a LONG time ago.
> (Not exactly sure that "hawt" ever was my companion at atll ).
> 
> 
> I'm old. I'm H-O-T as blazes in anything over 65 degrees.


naaawww, you still hawt!


slip said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Stupid comp at home tore up. One at work got a virus. It ain't the same drivelin on the phone.





mudracing101 said:


> Battery is dyeing later


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>



Awww shucks 



Hornet22 said:


> Mine's like that too L. But I can get in by goin to the GON main page, then click on da Forum



It's not being blocked. Just got to sign on the dotted line I will refrain. Company wide. 



rydert said:


> awwww man.......



Sucks



mudracing101 said:


> Stupid comp at home tore up. One at work got a virus. It ain't the same drivelin on the phone.



I quit carrying a cell phone totally. Might be a iphone or something in the future.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> NNNNOOOOOOoooooooooooooo!!!!!!



Sucks but oh well. Rules


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 6, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Awww shucks



Incoming......


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

I use my phone a good bit to log on when i'm traveling......just harder to type on and read


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> I use my phone a good bit to log on when i'm traveling......just harder to type on and read



Wanna hear a funny story? 


It's about you. 



Rhbama3 and I were headed to Academy one day when he came over. We were talking about the forum. He made a comment about a "Ryder T". I looked at him with a blank stare and said "Who's that?".

He looked back at me with a blank stare and said, "You know, the Driveler with the Blue Heeler in his avatar". 


I said "Oh, I always called him Rye-Dirt".      



I sowwy.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Wanna hear a funny story?
> 
> 
> It's about you.
> ...



News to me. I thought it was Rye-Dirt also.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2013)

What's a "Ryder T"?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What's a "Ryder T"?



I thank its'a sammich.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Sucks but oh well. Rules


 let me check my crystal ball............................ yep, smartphone time!


turtlebug said:


> Wanna hear a funny story?
> It's about you.
> Rhbama3 and I were headed to Academy one day when he came over. We were talking about the forum. He made a comment about a "Ryder T". I looked at him with a blank stare and said "Who's that?".
> He looked back at me with a blank stare and said, "You know, the Driveler with the Blue Heeler in his avatar".
> ...





Lukikus2 said:


> News to me. I thought it was Rye-Dirt also.


 See?  It's Wobbert that don't know how to read!!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 6, 2013)

Be a rule breaker Luki.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Be a rule breaker Luki.



Yeah; don't let the MAN keep you down!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

time to GOOOooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2013)

Tomorrow is my Friday; so it's time to get my drank on


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Mar 6, 2013)

Beer time in the cheekun yard


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Mar 6, 2013)

Slowlyyyyyyy backing out of the pop-tart thread. 


Whew! I think it's a little safer in here right now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Slowlyyyyyyy backing out of the pop-tart thread.
> 
> 
> Whew! I think it's a little safer in here right now.



pop-tart thread.


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Slowlyyyyyyy backing out of the pop-tart thread.
> 
> 
> Whew! I think it's a little safer in here right now.



I agree...and rhbama3 was right ....it's Ryder T....i'll try and post a pic of what a Ryder T. is tomorrow


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> I agree...and rhbama3 was right ....it's Ryder T....i'll try and post a pic of what a Ryder T. is tomorrow



   

Wobbert-Woo!  got one right!    



Please PM said picture to myself and Keebs for approval first.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm sooo


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Wobbert-Woo!  got one right!
> 
> 
> 
> Please PM said picture to myself and Keebs for approval first.



Yep....I believe ole Robert is a pretty smart feller ....i'll send pics tomorrow ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Slowlyyyyyyy backing out of the pop-tart thread.
> 
> 
> Whew! I think it's a little safer in here right now.



Yes, but I was tempted!! 



rydert said:


> I agree...and rhbama3 was right ....it's Ryder T....i'll try and post a pic of what a Ryder T. is tomorrow



 Now I gotta quit callin you dert....wait...that could be der t.


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sooo



What's hawnet 22 done?....he didn't sho you that video did he?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Wanna hear a funny story?
> 
> 
> It's about you.
> ...





Lukikus2 said:


> News to me. I thought it was Rye-Dirt also.



 I thought it was Rye-Dert too!


----------



## rydert (Mar 6, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I thought it was Rye-Dert too!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sugar is lurkin. Howyadoin gal


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Sugar is lurkin. Howyadoin gal



She must be readin back!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

Evening youngins in Georgia. Dont think I can wait til April to head that way. Thinking about a road trip next week. Anyboday need any Bacon. The Messican cant eat it any more, so I wont offer him any.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins in Georgia. Dont think I can wait til April to head that way. Thinking about a road trip next week. Anyboday need any Bacon. The Messican cant eat it any more, so I wont offer him any.



Yessir....was just thinkin about you, I'm gonna be headin your way next week also, probably miss you now.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey ya'll, got a call from kracker, (sorry I couldn't answer, I was *indisposed*) he IS back in the hospital, gained about 60 lbs of fluid since the last time he was inso they gotta try to get it off of him............. prayers going up for him! 
Stopped by to see little man on the way home, set my timing off, so just cruisin through with the update.......... catch ya'll 2morrow!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir....was just thinkin about you, I'm gonna be headin your way next week also, probably miss you now.



Where are you coming to.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins in Georgia. Dont think I can wait til April to head that way. Thinking about a road trip next week. Anyboday need any Bacon. The Messican cant eat it any more, so I wont offer him any.


 The Baconater!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey ya'll, got a call from kracker, (sorry I couldn't answer, I was *indisposed*) he IS back in the hospital, gained about 60 lbs of fluid since the last time he was inso they gotta try to get it off of him............. prayers going up for him!
> Stopped by to see little man on the way home, set my timing off, so just cruisin through with the update.......... catch ya'll 2morrow!



Keep us posted on Mr kracker Keebs. Our prayers will go his way tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey ya'll, got a call from kracker, (sorry I couldn't answer, I was *indisposed*) he IS back in the hospital, gained about 60 lbs of fluid since the last time he was inso they gotta try to get it off of him............. prayers going up for him!
> Stopped by to see little man on the way home, set my timing off, so just cruisin through with the update.......... catch ya'll 2morrow!



  



KyDawg said:


> Where are you coming to.



Indy/Ft Wayne, leaving Sun. returning Wed.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 6, 2013)

for Kracker


----------



## T.P. (Mar 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey ya'll, got a call from kracker, (sorry I couldn't answer, I was *indisposed*) he IS back in the hospital, gained about 60 lbs of fluid since the last time he was inso they gotta try to get it off of him............. prayers going up for him!
> Stopped by to see little man on the way home, set my timing off, so just cruisin through with the update.......... catch ya'll 2morrow!



Is that a typo, 60lbs?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 6, 2013)

Many prayers sent either way!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Indy/Ft Wayne, leaving Sun. returning Wed.



Are you coming through Nashville Tn.?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Are you coming through Nashville Tn.?



Yessir....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey ya'll, got a call from kracker, (sorry I couldn't answer, I was *indisposed*) he IS back in the hospital, gained about 60 lbs of fluid since the last time he was inso they gotta try to get it off of him............. prayers going up for him!
> Stopped by to see little man on the way home, set my timing off, so just cruisin through with the update.......... catch ya'll 2morrow!





Dang!!! 

Prayers for Richie !!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir....



What day and what time. The least we could do is get together for lunch.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 6, 2013)

vvvvrrrrrrrrrooooooooooom!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> vvvvrrrrrrrrrooooooooooom!





You rollin coal ???


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You rollin coal ???



What's up in the MON Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What's up in the MON Quack?






Nuttin much Charlie, waiting on 7am !!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You rollin coal ???



Yup


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin much Charlie, waiting on 7am !!! [
> 
> I wish the rest of my life would go by as slow as all those 12 hour night shifts I worked did.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 6, 2013)

for Kracker


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> vvvvrrrrrrrrrooooooooooom!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin much Charlie, waiting on 7am !!!



Evenin Gents!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

Evening Jeff. Praying for Mr kracker.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Gents!!





'Sup Chief ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff. Praying for Mr kracker.



Yep....he's going through some rough stuff!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Sup Chief ??



Nada Doc.....just psychin myself up to travel this week comin for a few days. Gettin tougher to leave home anymore.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....he's going through some rough stuff!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nada Doc.....just psychin myself up to travel this week comin for a few days. Gettin tougher to leave home anymore.






I don't see how you do it, I used to love it, can't stand it anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't see how you do it, I used to love it, can't stand it anymore.



Same here, if I had enough work here, I would'nt go anymore. Or, I'd pick and choose what I traveled for....
minimally.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2013)

Reckon I'm gonna heat up a sawsage dog and munch on some Doritos . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reckon I'm gonna heat up a sawsage dog and munch on some Doritos . . .



My soup and grilled cheese sammiches aren't stickin with me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2013)

That didn't take long. Temp on the lake is 27. Line stiff, ice in the rod guides in seconds, hands numb, and the trip down the lake like to have killed me. We fished all of 10 minutes and came home.
That was stupid.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> That didn't take long. Temp on the lake is 27. Line stiff, ice in the rod guides in seconds, hands numb, and the trip down the lake like to have killed me. We fished all of 10 minutes and came home.
> That was stupid.....



As usual though, you'll get that A+ for effort!! BTDT....I know the stupid you are referring to


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

Holler atcha later, Doc


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 7, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you.

Sending up a Prayer for Kracker this early morning.  Sure hope the care-givers can get the fluid level down really soon and can get him functioning again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

thoughts and prayers for kracker

mornin EE, thirsty?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2013)

After working 12 hrs, I'm scheduled for a 7am mandatory meeting this morning . . .


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 7, 2013)

Breakin news !!! Hugo Chavez died !!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 7, 2013)

fer kracker


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> After working 12 hrs, I'm scheduled for a 7am mandatory meeting this morning . . .


them meetings are for the birds, you will be setting there fighting sleep and the jacklegg conducting the meeting will be all full of life after a good nights sleep! hate it for ya bro 


greg_n_clayton said:


> Breakin news !!! Hugo Chavez died !!



see ya!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mernin folks. See ya later folks...off to more training.


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

morning ever body........... for kracker, he sure is having a hard time.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2013)

Still drivelin from the phone. Mornin y'all . Prayers for kracker.
For the record, I thought it was rye-dert too. Hope they fix my 
Computer today.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't care what anyone says; it's still rye-dert  


Today be me Friday


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 7, 2013)

I thought it was rye-dert too....



_Posted  from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 7, 2013)

I thought it was rye-dert too....



_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2013)

meat lovers peetza make for a good breakfast.. right?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> I thought it was rye-dert too....
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App  for Android_





lilD1188 said:


> I thought it was rye-dert too....
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_



I thought it was rye-dert too....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Is that a typo, 60lbs?


nope, that's what he said in the voice mail........ but it was since the last time he was in the hospital, so it's taken a few months....... still got him in our prayers!


blood on the ground said:


> meat lovers peetza make for a good breakfast.. right?


 I hope so, that's what I had too!
ok, got lots to do..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 7, 2013)

for Kracker. 
I thought it was ry dert too.

Mornin folks.


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Still drivelin from the phone. Mornin y'all . Prayers for kracker.
> For the record, I thought it was rye-dert too. Hope they fix my
> Computer today.





hdm03 said:


> I don't care what anyone says; it's still rye-dert
> 
> 
> Today be me Friday





lilD1188 said:


> I thought it was rye-dert too....
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App  for Android_





lilD1188 said:


> I thought it was rye-dert too....
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_


you can say that again......oh wait......you did.....


hdm03 said:


> I thought it was rye-dert too....







idjit............


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> for Kracker.
> I thought it was ry dert too.
> 
> Mornin folks.



mernin vernin!


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> for Kracker.
> I thought it was ry dert too.
> 
> Mornin folks.



you too............


----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry ryder t, I thought it was rye-dirt also. Now I'm curious what a ryder t is?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Sorry ryder t, I thought it was rye-dirt also. Now I'm curious what a ryder t is?



Whatever it is; it be stoopid


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> you can say that again......oh wait......you did.....idjit............





T.P. said:


> Sorry ryder t, I thought it was rye-dirt also. _*Now I'm curious what a ryder t is?*_


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

Moanin kids.....It's ry-dert.....he'll get it eventually!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids.....It's ry-dert.....he'll get it eventually!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

incoming keebs.........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids.....It's ry-dert.....he'll get it eventually!!



 Look what Happened!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> incoming keebs.........


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

I thought it was r-why-d-ert


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



wuz'at pop-kown taste like?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 7, 2013)

Class today is really boring.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 7, 2013)

Wallet jus got a lil lighter, but the hoss will soon be healed


----------



## Hankus (Mar 7, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Class today is really boring.



Class usually is


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Wallet jus got a lil lighter, but the hoss will soon be healed


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2013)

today is my friday!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> today is my friday!!!!



Mine too!   And I'm off till Wednesday


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

I MAY have sold the pee-cans for the Jag!  

Maybe! 

Mandy, I'll save you 10 lbs for da lil squirrel.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Class today is really boring.


 want me to give you some tips to liven it up?


Hankus said:


> Wallet jus got a lil lighter, but the hoss will soon be healed


 my wallet got lighter, but she ain't fixed yet.......


hdm03 said:


> Mine too!   And I'm off till Wednesday


 you never work!

Ok, talked to kracker earlier & haven't had a chance to post......... he is still in ICU and being given lasix (sp) to get the fluid off, hopes to be moved soon to the step-down unit........... I think we need to send him plenty of pm's to keep him busy when he has a chance to log on, don't ya'll?!?!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 7, 2013)

2 hrs cleaning my son's room & I still ain't done! 

How come boys have to be so dang messy?!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Ok, talked to kracker earlier & haven't had a chance to post......... he is still in ICU and being given lasix (sp) to get the fluid off, hopes to be moved soon to the step-down unit........... I think we need to send him plenty of pm's to keep him busy when he has a chance to log on, don't ya'll?!?!




Thanks for the update Keebs!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I MAY have sold the pee-cans for the Jag!
> 
> Maybe!
> 
> Mandy, I'll save you 10 lbs for da lil squirrel.



i see how it is.... Mandy gets 10lbs


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> 2 hrs cleaning my son's room & I still ain't done!
> 
> How come boys have to be so dang messy?!


 girls can be too!


Crickett said:


> Thanks for the update Keebs!





mudracing101 said:


>


 phone post or office 'puter?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> girls can be too!
> 
> 
> 
> phone post or office 'puter?



office puter


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> today is my friday!!!!






hdm03 said:


> Mine too!   And I'm off till Wednesday




today's my Thursday and I gotta be on call all weekend.............................


----------



## Crickett (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> girls can be too!
> 
> 
> 
> phone post or office 'puter?



No No:No No:No No: not like this!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> want me to give you some tips to liven it up?
> 
> my wallet got lighter, but she ain't fixed yet.......
> 
> ...



Probably....glad for the update! I know when I was in the horsepital it was good to hear from y'all, even though I could barely correspond with such a slow connection 



blood on the ground said:


> i see how it is.... Mandy gets 10lbs



I know man, sorry, but I'm shortin her 10lbs already from what she requested. The buyer said he would take 100 lbs. I've got 110 lbs. I just want to move them out of my garage and give the Jag a shot at some $$ for his hard earned efforts, 'IF' the deal goes through. Was supposed to get a call this mornin, haven't heard from him yet.  



mudracing101 said:


>



Computer fixed?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably....glad for the update! I know when I was in the horsepital it was good to hear from y'all, even though I could barely correspond with such a slow connection
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So far so good,


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> today's my Thursday and I gotta be on call all weekend.............................



I hate it fo ya; rye-dert


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I hate it fo ya; rye-dert



it's rydert you dang idjit...................................


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> today's my Thursday and I gotta be on call all weekend.............................



What kinda bizzness you in where you talk on da phone on da weekend?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> it's rydert you dang idjit...................................



Well if you don't want us to call you rye-Dert then you should've made yer username ryderT....


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> What kinda bizzness you in where you talk on da phone on da weekend?




weed..........................



Crickett said:


> Well if you don't want us to call you rye-Dert then you should've made yer username ryderT....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Well if you don't want us to call you rye-Dert then you should've made yer username ryderT....



Yeah, instead of rydert!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> weed..........................



Is it in the phone book under rye-dirt or ryderT? I'm gonna need to call you.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> weed..........................



Lawn maintenance, dats a good job.

I thought you wuz talkin' to folks afta dark, bout, uhhhh..... ummm..... stuff dat makes you all tingly feelin'.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Is it in the phone book under rye-dirt or ryderT? I'm gonna need to call you.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> office puter





Crickett said:


> No No:No No:No No: not like this!


I'd be willing to bet ya, you just don't know how LilD used to be!


Crickett said:


> Well if you don't want us to call you rye-Dert then you should've made yer username ryderT....


 sista, from what he showed me, it shoulda been "cutie-pie"!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sista, from what he showed me, it shoulda been "cutie-pie"!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>


No No: he shared it wiff me, not you!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: he shared it wiff me, not you!



I ain't sure I want him to share it wiff me. 


I thank I know what he does fo a livin' on da phone, ain't no tellin' what he do on da interwebz.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2013)

Heeaayy


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I ain't sure I want him to share it wiff me.
> 
> 
> I thank I know what he does fo a livin' on da phone, ain't no tellin' what he do on da interwebz.


oohhhrealy?


blood on the ground said:


> Heeaayy


 well hi there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

What's fer lunch?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch?


~burp~EXCUSE ME!!!!! Dang, just finished up the last of the deer roast, taters & carrots........... man that was good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ~burp~EXCUSE ME!!!!! Dang, just finished up the last of the deer roast, taters & carrots........... man that was good!



Aint got no leftovers!!  Think I'll make me and the Jag a couple of egg and cheese sammiches on toast.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Aint got no leftovers!!  Think I'll make me and the Jag a couple of egg and cheese sammiches on toast.


 that'll work!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> oohhhrealy?
> 
> well hi there!


Hello Darlin..


Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch?



1 slice of peetza (BIG SLICE) Im done with peetza for while! 3x in 24hrs is enough


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Hello Darlin..
> 
> 
> 1 slice of peetza (BIG SLICE) Im done with peetza for while! 3x in 24hrs is enough


 I know what ya mean, once in a while is ok, but for breakfast, lunch & supper, eh-eh, gets old quick!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that'll work!



Hit the spot!! 



blood on the ground said:


> Hello Darlin..
> 
> 
> 1 slice of peetza (BIG SLICE) Im done with peetza for while! 3x in 24hrs is enough



Almost trew a frozen peetza in da oven...changed my mind!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hit the spot!!
> 
> 
> 
> Almost trew a frozen peetza in da oven...changed my mind!!



go with something healthy like a salad with chunks of spam on it jeff.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'd be willing to bet ya, you just don't know how LilD used to be!
> 
> sista, from what he showed me, it shoulda been "cutie-pie"!



Check yer email sista!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch?



Left over buffalo tenders! They was good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> go with something healthy like a salad with chunks of spam on it jeff.



 

I'm savin my spam for da catastrophe!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Check yer email sista!


 wow, will you come to MY house now?!?!


Crickett said:


> Left over buffalo tenders! They was good!


Yum!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm savin my spam for da catastrophe!


 at least it'll still be good...........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

aaawwwww................


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Is it in the phone book under rye-dirt or ryderT? I'm gonna need to call you.






stringmusic said:


> I ain't sure I want him to share it wiff me.
> 
> 
> I thank I know what he does fo a livin' on da phone, ain't no tellin' what he do on da interwebz.


........really?.....


blood on the ground said:


> go with something healthy like a salad with chunks of spam on it jeff.



yummy.......................SPAM


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> aaawwwww................



don't you doit!!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wow, will you come to MY house now?!?!
> 
> Yum!



Sure.....I could use a drank & a vacation....I'm tired & need to relax!


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sista, from what he showed me, it shoulda been "cutie-pie"!




you done made me blush.......




I think Strang is jealous..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Left over buffalo tenders! They was good!



Mmmmmm...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Sure.....I could use a drank & a vacation....I'm tired & need to relax!



aint no relaxin at the keebs ranch... lilD dun turned it into a day care!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I ain't sure I want him to share it wiff me.
> 
> 
> I thank I know what he does fo a livin' on da phone, ain't no tellin' what he do on da interwebz.





Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch?


enchilada supremes



Keebs said:


> ~burp~EXCUSE ME!!!!! Dang, just finished up the last of the deer roast, taters & carrots........... man that was good!


Mrs.V put a deer roast and fixins in the crockpot this morning


blood on the ground said:


> don't you doit!!!


 Why all ya'll always beatin on dead horses up in here???


----------



## Crickett (Mar 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> aint no relaxin at the keebs ranch... lilD dun turned it into a day care!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Sure.....I could use a drank & a vacation....I'm tired & need to relax!



RELAX????  She'll put you to work!!  Slave driver


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> don't you doit!!!


 who, me?


Crickett said:


> Sure.....I could use a drank & a vacation....I'm tired & need to relax!


 I can guarantee the drank, but the relaxin? not so sure of....


rydert said:


> you done made me blush.......
> I think Strang is jealous..........


I think he is too!


blood on the ground said:


> aint no relaxin at the keebs ranch... lilD dun turned it into a day care!!!


No No: not just yet............ but if LilD will stock pile me some milk, I'll take him for a night some time soon!


mudracing101 said:


> enchilada supremes
> Mrs.V put a deer roast and fixins in the crockpot this morning
> Why all ya'll always beatin on dead horses up in here???


I haven't had messican in a while............. hhhmmm..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> enchilada supremes
> 
> 
> Mrs.V put a deer roast and fixins in the crockpot this morning
> Why all ya'll always beatin on dead horses up in here???


its the only beatin smile we got .. take this 


Crickett said:


>



 fergive me Lord


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> RELAX????  She'll put you to work!!  Slave driver


 I have a job for Jag next time he is down........... I had a milk jug slap full of can tabs......... limb fell & busted it and I haven't got back there (behind the barn) to get them all picked up.........


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 7, 2013)

The wind left South Georgia. 



Guess who it followed to Alabama?   


You can't help but love our Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Sure.....I could use a drank & a vacation....I'm tired & need to relax!


Then you need to come to my house. Whenever i  go to keebs she wants to work, even in the dark



Jeff C. said:


> RELAX????  She'll put you to work!!  Slave driver



 You aint wrong.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> The wind left South Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bless his heart!


mudracing101 said:


> Then you need to come to my house. Whenever i  go to keebs she wants to work, even in the dark
> 
> 
> 
> You aint wrong.


No No: feedin horses ain't work and you ain't never been around while any real work was being done, you just came & inspected AFTER the fact!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> ........really?.....



It's ok lil fella, I ain't gon' tell nobody you talk to all dem wemons on da phone. 


BTW, I'm jealous of you and Keebs, what'chall talkin' bout?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 7, 2013)

Four day weekend. 

Then to Douglas for three days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> It's ok lil fella, I ain't gon' tell nobody you talk to all dem wemons on da phone.
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm jealous of you and Keebs, what'chall talkin' bout?



Me too!!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Me too!!



I thank they sittin' in a tree K-I-S-S-I-N-G.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> It's ok lil fella, I ain't gon' tell nobody you talk to all dem wemons on da phone.
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm jealous of you and Keebs, what'chall talkin' bout?


you didn't get the memo?!?!


turtlebug said:


> Four day weekend.
> 
> Then to Douglas for three days.


I think you need to come through Fitzgerald at SOME point & time!


Jeff C. said:


> Me too!!


 you know betta!


stringmusic said:


> I thank they sittin' in a tree K-I-S-S-I-N-G.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2013)

Did rye-dirt axe Keeps to go with him?  Check yes, no or maybe?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you didn't get the memo?!?!



Nobody love me


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Did rye-dirt axe Keeps to go with him?  Check yes, no or maybe?



uh-hu, first comes luv den comes marriage....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Did rye-dirt axe Keeps to go with him?  Check yes, no or maybe?


Where's he going this time?


stringmusic said:


> Nobody love me


 who told you that?!?!


stringmusic said:


> uh-hu, first comes luv den comes marriage....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Nobody love me



dang good first guess strang... goowt job


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I thank they sittin' in a tree K-I-S-S-I-N-G.





hdm03 said:


> Did rye-dirt axe Keeps to go with him?  Check yes, no or maybe?





stringmusic said:


> uh-hu, first comes luv den comes marriage....



idjits...............................


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> who told you that?!?!



I didn't get a memo.

Dat means nobody luvs me....


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> idjits...............................



Why you smellin' you hand fo?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I didn't get a memo.
> 
> Dat means nobody luvs me....


you ain't filled out the proper paper work then!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you didn't get the memo?!?!
> 
> I think you need to come through Fitzgerald at SOME point & time!
> 
> you know betta!



I'm still gon call him rydert though!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I didn't get a memo.
> 
> Dat means nobody luvs me....



Those 3 people from September 2004 luv you.......they luv you long time


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Why you smellin' you hand fo?



weed...................


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm still gon call him rydert though!!


me too!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> weed...................


you gonna be Quack's new best friend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> me too!



OH  I thought it was gonna be "cutie pie" from here on out


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> OH  I thought it was gonna be "cutie pie" from here on out


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you ain't filled out the proper paper work then!


fax it ova to me, I do it 

I can't wait to get a memo!!!! 



hdm03 said:


> Those 3 people from September 2004 luv you.......they luv you long time



da my new fwends.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> fax it ova to me, I do it
> 
> I can't wait to get a memo!!!!
> 
> ...


incoming............


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> incoming............






I got an offi-cial Keebs memo, I so happy.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I got an offi-cial Keebs memo, I so happy.



I ain't got nothing except that bad smell floating around my office


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I ain't got nothing except that bad smell floating around my office



do this..... 

What you eat fo lunch?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> do this.....
> 
> What you eat fo lunch?



pizza and it be talking to me


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> pizza and it be talking to me





what it sayin'?..............................


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> what it sayin'?..............................



vvvvvvvrrrrrrrrtttttttttt!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> It's ok lil fella, I ain't gon' tell nobody you talk to all dem wemons on da phone.
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm jealous of you and Keebs, what'chall talkin' bout?


Yeah, what ya'll talkin about



turtlebug said:


> Four day weekend.
> 
> Then to Douglas for three days.


Was you in Tifton today or the last couple of days?????


hdm03 said:


> Did rye-dirt axe Keeps to go with him?  Check yes, no or maybe?





rydert said:


> idjits...............................


Ok Rye-dirt


Jeff C. said:


> OH  I thought it was gonna be "cutie pie" from here on out





stringmusic said:


> do this.....
> 
> What you eat fo lunch?


Boy , ya'll on a roll today


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Nobody love me



We do. We just have to love you from afar. 


I mean, you been wearing your necklace-o-duck charms way past the point of "mild odor".


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> We do. We just have to love you from afar.
> 
> 
> I mean, you been wearing your necklace-o-duck charms way past the point of "mild odor".



They ain't ripe of eatin' yet, they'll get there soon though. Want be to run you a plate down there when I get'em ready?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I got an offi-cial Keebs memo, I so happy.


usoeazy!


hdm03 said:


> I ain't got nothing except that bad smell floating around my office


conjurin again, ain't ya, I KNEW hangin wiff dat BurgerKingKid years ago would do that to you, he was bad news!


stringmusic said:


> do this.....
> 
> What you eat fo lunch?





rydert said:


> what it sayin'?..............................


NNNNoOOOoOOooooooooo,you don't wanna know!!!!!!


stringmusic said:


> vvvvvvvrrrrrrrrtttttttttt!!!!!





turtlebug said:


> We do. We just have to love you from afar.
> 
> 
> _*I mean, you been wearing your necklace-o-duck charms way past the point of "mild odor".*_


 Finally, somebody said it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2013)

ahem


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> ahem


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> ahem



dis is what kan..... king Henry da ath used when he had a sow throwt.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> dis is what kan..... king Henry da ath used when he had a sow throwt.



Thanks but my throught aint sore, maybe thirsty, but not sore


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks but my throught aint sore, maybe thirsty, but not sore


you're so mean to me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you're so mean to me!



Whaaaaaaaa, i'm not mean , what i do


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whaaaaaaaa, i'm not mean , what i do


 send me pics that I can't post!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> send me pics that I can't post!



I'm tired of sending you all the pics , you send me some


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> send me pics that I can't post!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm tired of sending you all the pics , you send me some



hdm sent me a pic of hisself one time.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm tired of sending you all the pics , you send me some





stringmusic said:


>


he freatened me, made me promise not to share!


stringmusic said:


> hdm sent me a pic of hisself one time.


send it to me, I need a new face on my garden scarecrow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> hdm sent me a pic of hisself one time.



But didnt you take that one off yo wall to put up the Beva pic??


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> he freatened me, made me promise not to share!
> 
> send it to me, I need a new face on my garden scarecrow!



It won't work fo just da face, it was a full body shot.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> But didnt you take that one off yo wall to put up the Beva pic??



da side by side


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> da side by side



I bet they are cute together


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> It won't work fo just da face, it was a full body shot.


nevah mind!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> It won't work fo just da face, it was a full body shot.



gaaroosssss..........................................


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

hdm03 and da Beva together.................what a pair


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> hdm03 and da Beva together.................what a pair



and strang sleeps with em every night.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> and strang sleeps with em every night.


TMI!!!!!!T-M-I!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> and strang sleeps with em every night.



 double .........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

Dark Royal Roast.....I'z bout to fall asleep!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## stringmusic (Mar 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> and strang sleeps with em every night.







fo' sisteen


----------



## Keebs (Mar 7, 2013)

I iz OUTA heah!!!!!!! 'Mon, Mud!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I iz OUTA heah!!!!!!! 'Mon, Mud!!!!!!!!!



Lazer!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 7, 2013)

see youz next week


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I iz OUTA heah!!!!!!! 'Mon, Mud!!!!!!!!!


Hey, wait up,



Jeff C. said:


> Lazer!!



Later Jeff, and the rest of ya'llz!!


----------



## slip (Mar 7, 2013)

Went and pulled a stand, cut some fire wood .... eatin dinner and about to drill the blood out from under my nail....


Sho is nice outside ... Glad i've got a day off.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 7, 2013)

slip said:


> Went and pulled a stand, cut some fire wood .... eatin dinner and about to drill the blood out from under my nail....
> 
> 
> Sho is nice outside ... Glad i've got a day off.




You've been a busy little bee today. 



I am soooo glad to be home. Four days off so I can REST.  

Strang... you still wearing your necklace?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 7, 2013)

Tah dah.....  I am still around
..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> double .........





hdm03 said:


>





stringmusic said:


> fo' sisteen


I don't care what nobody says, ya'll crack me up. 


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Tah dah.....  I am still around
> ..


There you are.


----------



## slip (Mar 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You've been a busy little bee today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yesum i sho was.

Had that little S10 on the fourwheeler paths just a hoppin and skippin its way up and down the ruts and rocks. My head spent more time on the roof then my butt in the seat.

Of all things to draw blood out there, ya know ... the chain saw or gun or truck or tree stand .... It was a trail cam that turned my finger purple. A trail cam.

Thats like jumping in a tiger pit only to slip in pile of doo and break yer neck. Its just ....


----------



## huntinstuff (Mar 7, 2013)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Tah dah.....  I am still around
> ..


----------



## slip (Mar 7, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

I had to run out to the little local convenience sto......dude walks in wearin his pajamas, slippers, and robe! No No:


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2013)

Did he have ducks around his neck Jeff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did he have ducks around his neck Jeff?



 

Naw....he didn't look like a beva fan either!!


----------



## huntinstuff (Mar 7, 2013)

slip said:


>



What you smilin' at?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2013)

Only 10 hrs to go !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2013)

Evening Quack, you will be home before breakfast.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Quack, you will be home before breakfast.





Good evening Charlie, I'll be home just in time to feed my lil black baybay gal breakfast !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 7, 2013)

Watchin some MMA!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Watchin some MMA!!






I'm betting you're probably drooling on yourself 'bout now . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Just got back from the lake. Drank a Mountain Dew like an idiot and now i'm not sleepy. Anyway, we fished till the ice started freezing up in our rod guides again. This time around we were dressed for the weather so we hit it hard for several hours. Caught 3 huge crappie before the wind blew us off the lake, went to town and ate dinner and then came back for night fishing.  Total for the night was 9 spotted bass, 7 drum (all released), 2 crappie, and a largemouth( also released). Gonna sleep for a few hours and hit it at dawn. Hopefully, before the wind kicks up too hard.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got back from the lake. Drank a Mountain Dew like an idiot and now i'm not sleepy. Anyway, we fished till the ice started freezing up in our rod guides again. This time around we were dressed for the weather so we hit it hard for several hours. Caught 3 huge crappie before the wind blew us off the lake, went to town and ate dinner and then came back for night fishing.  Total for the night was 9 spotted bass, 7 drum (all released), 2 crappie, and a largemouth( also released). Gonna sleep for a few hours and hit it at dawn. Hopefully, before the wind kicks up too hard.





The drum aren't good eating ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The drum aren't good eating ???



Nope. Lots of fat and a huge bloody lateral line. Them things stank! Fun to catch though....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2013)

I got to try to get some sleep before the next round of jig slingin' starts in a few hours. Night, Quacker! Stay safe, bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. Lots of fat and a huge bloody lateral line. Them things stank! Fun to catch though....



Gotcha !!! 




rhbama3 said:


> I got to try to get some sleep before the next round of jig slingin' starts in a few hours. Night, Quacker! Stay safe, bro!






Nightie night Pookie, hope ya'll slay 'em tomorrow, hope you brought your lucky hat ???


----------



## slip (Mar 8, 2013)

Cant sleep ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotcha !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reckon when he's wearin it he looks like a young Uncle Si? Jack!!!!.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2013)

slip said:


> Cant sleep ...





Eeeeeeeek !!!! 






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Reckon when he's wearin it he looks like a young Uncle Si? Jack!!!!.






Young ???


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Cant sleep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Cant sleep





I ain't 'pose to be .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eeeeeeeek !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep laughin at Uncle Si's comment about having a bad dream about a lion attacking a hyena last week.  The context was subtle and a classic, and flew over my wifes head so fast it made her ears whistle like a coke bottle being held out of a car window at 60 mph.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I keep laughin at Uncle Si's comment about having a bad dream about a lion attacking a hyena last week.  The context was subtle and a classic, and flew over my wifes head so fast it made her ears whistle like a coke bottle being held out of a car window at 60 mph.





Ole Si's smooth like dat !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2013)

Get that early start so that you can POETS today maybe a little of this will get the motor running


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 8, 2013)

Good Morning Gobblin and thanks for the coffee as I need it to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.  I heard the alarm ring but I refused to get up, so I slept an extra 45 minutes.

Happy Friday to everyone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2013)

1 mo hour to go !!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mornin yall. See yall later. Time to go learn the Yota ways.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm betting you're probably drooling on yourself 'bout now . . .



No doubt about it.....I love dem cauliflower ears!! 


Oh, moanin kids!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2013)

Howboutit kids.....everyone doin okay this mernin.

Got to have some blood werk done today so i aint been able to eat or drank anythang since yesterdy, my stomach is nibblin on my back bone!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Howboutit kids.....everyone doin okay this mernin.
> 
> Got to have some blood werk done today so i aint been able to eat or drank anythang since yesterdy, my stomach is nibblin on my back bone!



 That reminds me , i was supposed to have a dr.'s appointment sometime in march and cant remember the day. Guess i'll call em and see if i already missed it.

Mornin class, its Friday


----------



## Crickett (Mar 8, 2013)

Mornin! 

I've got a poptart & I ain't afraid to use it this mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin!
> 
> I've got a poptart & I ain't afraid to use it this mornin!



A pink grapefruit and a bananner. I'm ready for lunch.


----------



## rydert (Mar 8, 2013)

good morning ever body..............

I eat me a muffin fo breakfast...........and still dranking some coffee


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm devastated......... http://news.uk.msn.com/bieber-shares-picture-from-hospital-4


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2013)

grits with added cheese and coffee.................... last day for signups......


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm devastated......... http://news.uk.msn.com/bieber-shares-picture-from-hospital-4


 darlin', you're starting to worry me.......... fo real........


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> darlin', you're starting to worry me.......... fo real........



I'll be ok when he gets outta tha hospital.

Might want to PM rydert though, he called me last night cryin'......


----------



## kracker (Mar 8, 2013)

Morning folks. Looks like I'll be in the hospital over the weekend at least. I'll try to keep y'all updated. 
Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'll be ok when he gets outta tha hospital.
> 
> Might want to PM rydert though, he called me last night cryin'......


I think you two can pull thru together.............


kracker said:


> Morning folks. Looks like I'll be in the hospital over the weekend at least. I'll try to keep y'all updated.
> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers!


 Hey you!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm devastated......... http://news.uk.msn.com/bieber-shares-picture-from-hospital-4



Poor lil fellar, needs to man up and put his big boy britches on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2013)

kracker said:


> Morning folks. Looks like I'll be in the hospital over the weekend at least. I'll try to keep y'all updated.
> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers!



You got'em, brother!! Hate it you have to be laid up in the  hospital.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 8, 2013)

kracker said:


> Morning folks. Looks like I'll be in the hospital over the weekend at least. I'll try to keep y'all updated.
> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers!


Hope ya get better soon kracker!!! 

I'll come to da hospital and play some CDB on the loud speaker!


mudracing101 said:


> Poor lil fellar, needs to man up and put his big boy britches on.



A normal man woulda prolly died......


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)

kracker said:


> Morning folks. Looks like I'll be in the hospital over the weekend at least. I'll try to keep y'all updated.
> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers!



Take it easy and get some rest.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hope ya get better soon kracker!!!
> 
> I'll come to da hospital and play some CDB on the loud speaker!
> 
> ...



youre silly


----------



## rydert (Mar 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm devastated......... http://news.uk.msn.com/bieber-shares-picture-from-hospital-4



I can't stop cryin'.........I'm trying to get me a aero plane ticket to England now


----------



## rydert (Mar 8, 2013)

kracker said:


> Morning folks. Looks like I'll be in the hospital over the weekend at least. I'll try to keep y'all updated.
> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers!



get well soon kracker.........I'll be  for you and da Beva


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2013)

Settin in da doctas office looking at one of them health magazines and its talking about the benefits of eating dandelion leafs!  Who woulda thunk we been killin salad in ourthe lawns all these years


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dandelions are the bomb with a lil mustard dressing


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Dandelions are the bomb with a lil mustard dressing



Idjit! Evabody knows its ranch on a salad


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Idjit! Evabody knows its ranch on a salad



You didnt even know you can eat dandelions, and you call me the idjit Aint you got something pink you can go ride.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You didnt even know you can eat dandelions, and you call me the idjit Aint you got something pink you can go ride.



I stand corrected, no more pank atv trips for me


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Dandelions are the bomb with a lil mustard dressing



I don't care for dem furry lil thangs, mustard or not!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



I cant see it.......... wait... to the bat phone!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



 Thats a boxer


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I cant see it.......... wait... to the bat phone!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Thats a boxer


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2013)

pppsssstttt, hey Mud, check your email...................


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> pppsssstttt, hey Mud, check your email...................



I can check that on the bat phone too and not leave the driveler 
wait............
I almost didnt click on it,


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Mar 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



whatcha mad at little feller?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> whatcha mad at little feller?



Keebs aint as funny as she thinks


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I can check that on the bat phone too and not leave the driveler
> wait............
> I almost didnt click on it,





mudracing101 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Keebs aint as funny as she thinks


Want me to send it to the others & get their opinions............


----------



## rydert (Mar 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Want me to send it to the others & get their opinions............



send to me....i'll give ya an opinion


----------



## rydert (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> send to me....i'll give ya an opinion


pm me your email addy...........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2013)

rydert said:


>


----------



## rydert (Mar 8, 2013)

keebs


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> keebs


 see, it WAS funny!!!!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 8, 2013)

man,  a common feller has the hardest time trying to keep up in here.  


Oh I forgot,  I am just a slow reader.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Add 7 more crappie and a bass to the total. Had to leave before we killed somebody.
Get this: we are tied to a bridge about 10 feet from the pilings. That way we can slingshot our jigs between the pilings and the fish are suspended 10-20 feet deep. So we are throwing past the fish and letting the jig fall down thru them. Then, these jerks in a stratos pull in on the other side of the pilings, tie on right next to them, and then promptly drop minnows and corks right on top of where we were fishing. So, like good little bammers we ricocheted our jigs off the side of his boat a couple of times and left. Pretty sure I chipped his paint!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2013)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> man,  a common feller has the hardest time trying to keep up in here.
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot,  I am just a slow reader.....



All are welcome!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 8, 2013)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> man,  a common feller has the hardest time trying to keep up in here.
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot,  I am just a slow reader.....






if you see just me.....just wave and honk da horn........


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 8, 2013)

.......yawn.......

I need a nap


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## rydert (Mar 8, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> .......yawn.......
> 
> I need a nap
> 
> ...



what does foxie think about da new baby?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey Mrs. hornet, guess what.     
































Chicken fried chicken, mashed taters and gravey, hashbrown caserole and turnips


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Mrs. hornet, guess what.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fingers in ears...........la la la la la la la la la la la la la la


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Add 7 more crappie and a bass to the total. Had to leave before we killed somebody.
> Get this: we are tied to a bridge about 10 feet from the pilings. That way we can slingshot our jigs between the pilings and the fish are suspended 10-20 feet deep. So we are throwing past the fish and letting the jig fall down thru them. Then, these jerks in a stratos pull in on the other side of the pilings, tie on right next to them, and then promptly drop minnows and corks right on top of where we were fishing. So, like good little bammers we ricocheted our jigs off the side of his boat a couple of times and left. Pretty sure I chipped his paint!



 BTDT!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 8, 2013)

rydert said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



She hasnt met him yet, itll be awhile before she or any of the other dogs meet him


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fingers in ears...........la la la la la la la la la la la la la la



Duh....It's hands over eyes sangin la la la la la la la la la


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fingers in ears...........la la la la la la la la la la la la la la



CHICKEN FRIED CHICKKKEENNNN mmmmmm good


----------



## rydert (Mar 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> CHICKEN FRIED CHICKKKEENNNN mmmmmm good



oh brother.................


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2013)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> man,  a common feller has the hardest time trying to keep up in here.
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot,  I am just a slow reader.....





rydert said:


> View attachment 719470
> 
> 
> if you see just me.....just wave and honk da horn........





lilD1188 said:


> .......yawn.......
> 
> I need a nap
> 
> ...


 mee tooooo...........


rydert said:


> what does foxie think about da new baby?


careful, she might give her to you at this point...............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> CHICKEN FRIED CHICKKKEENNNN mmmmmm good


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> CHICKEN FRIED CHICKKKEENNNN mmmmmm good



I CAN'T HEAR YOU! 


la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)

keebs said:


>



:d:d


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I CAN'T HEAR YOU!
> 
> 
> la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la



But wait... my letter size only goes to 7


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> But wait... my letter size only goes to 7



Jealous


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jealous



pssssst.........




















chicken fried chicken


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2013)

I like Bacon fried chicken.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jealous
















KyDawg said:


> I like Bacon fried chicken.


ooooohhhh, mix syrup & butter & dip your bacon in that, smear it all together on a biscuit, omgtalkaboutheaven!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ooooohhhh, mix syrup & butter & dip your bacon in that, smear it all together on a biscuit, omgtalkaboutheaven!!!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 8, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Redneck Maguiver
> 
> ...




Fussy baby = no sleep for mommy!


Dont tempt me!!.... Her barkin at her shadow is annoying!


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## rydert (Mar 8, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Fussy baby = no sleep for mommy!
> 
> 
> Dont tempt me!!.... Her barkin at her shadow is annoying!
> ...



thought mine was the only one that did that...........one thing for sure about mine though.........she notices ever thing......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2013)

Happy Weekend Folks! It's beautiful outside!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Weekend Folks! It's beautiful outside!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 8, 2013)

rydert said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



If a dust particle moves she barks....


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Weekend Folks! It's beautiful outside!



Is mista Hawnet gon' be able to go turkey huntin' with us? 

Paallleeeeeeeeeeeeze?


----------



## rydert (Mar 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Is mista Hawnet gon' be able to go turkey huntin' with us?
> 
> Paallleeeeeeeeeeeeze?



we won't take pics. this time...................


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Weekend Folks! It's beautiful outside!


Later, i wanna go home too.



lilD1188 said:


> If a dust particle moves she barks....
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_



Got some neighbors that have them kinda dogs, two, they never ever ever shut up


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Is mista Hawnet gon' be able to go turkey huntin' with us?
> 
> Paallleeeeeeeeeeeeze?





rydert said:


> we won't take pics. this time...................


----------



## Hankus (Mar 8, 2013)

Yep


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 8, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


>



I just ordered you a new twista mat wid da mossyoakduckblindwetlandsrealtreeallpurpose camo!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yep



I rectum!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2013)

What I sooooooo want to tell these parents that call in, this the LAST day after EIGHT Weeks of having sign ups!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> What I sooooooo want to tell these parents that call in, this the LAST day after EIGHT Weeks of having sign ups!!!!!!!



 Sounds like a legitimate response to me.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a legitimate response to me.


 I just can't say that to THEM! but I surrreeee do want to!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 8, 2013)

Ever body have a goot weekend.....i'm out..me and Ryder T. gonna get us a ribeye steak fo supper!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> Ever body have a goot weekend.....i'm out..me and Ryder T. gonna get us a ribeye steak fo supper!!



Later....have a good'un, Ry Dert!!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> Ever body have a goot weekend.....i'm out..me and Ryder T. gonna get us a ribeye steak fo supper!!


now I don't know who ryder t is 




Have a good'un bro.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Been a good day for the most part. Got all the fish cleaned, washed, vacuum packed and in the freezer. Gorgeous weather except for the wind. Waiting on it to die down and then we'll head back out. 
Hope we can get into some more big crappie and bass and the drum will leave our jigs alone. I caught one true 2 pound slab and brother in law caught a 6 pound spotted bass. Not loading the livewell with numbers but all the fish we are catching are big.
Probably gonna be a lot of boats on the water tonight but thats fishing!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Been a good day for the most part. Got all the fish cleaned, washed, vacuum packed and in the freezer. Gorgeous weather except for the wind. Waiting on it to die down and then we'll head back out.
> Hope we can get into some more big crappie and bass and the drum will leave our jigs alone. I caught one true 2 pound slab and brother in law caught a 6 pound spotted bass. Not loading the livewell with numbers but all the fish we are catching are big.
> Probably gonna be a lot of boats on the water tonight but thats fishing!



Wished i was fishin, good luck the rest of your trip.


Keebs lets go i'm ready

Rest of ya'll have a good weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wished i was fishin, good luck the rest of your trip.
> 
> 
> Keebs lets go i'm ready
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Been a good day for the most part. Got all the fish cleaned, washed, vacuum packed and in the freezer. Gorgeous weather except for the wind. Waiting on it to die down and then we'll head back out.
> Hope we can get into some more big crappie and bass and the drum will leave our jigs alone. I caught one true 2 pound slab and brother in law caught a 6 pound spotted bass. Not loading the livewell with numbers but all the fish we are catching are big.
> Probably gonna be a lot of boats on the water tonight but thats fishing!




I can't wait to get out there after some slabs myself, but I'm gonna have to wait until next week, traveling this Sunday for a few days. I've got a wedding to attend tomorrow a couple hrs away. 

Glad to see the quality, good luck tonight!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Is mista Hawnet gon' be able to go turkey huntin' with us?
> 
> Paallleeeeeeeeeeeeze?



I don't tell that boy what to do. Specially if he's gonna bring home food for da freezer. Ya'll have a ball. 
I'll juss carry myself to Keebs place while ya'll gone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well...... looky here.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well...... looky here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2013)

It bees the weekend.   Just sprayed the yard with 2,4D.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 8, 2013)

The Redhead lost her Mama yesterday and we ask that ya`ll keep her and family in your thoughts and prayers durin` this difficult time. Here are the funeral arrangements and online guestbook if you would like to sign it.

http://www.iveyfuneral.com/sitemaker/sites/iveyfu0/obit.cgi?user=931396Bankston#


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead lost her Mama yesterday and we ask that ya`ll keep her and family in your thoughts and prayers durin` this difficult time. Here are the funeral arrangements and online guestbook if you would like to sign it.
> 
> http://www.iveyfuneral.com/sitemaker/sites/iveyfu0/obit.cgi?user=931396Bankston#



Sorry for the loss and prayers sent.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead lost her Mama yesterday and we ask that ya`ll keep her and family in your thoughts and prayers durin` this difficult time. Here are the funeral arrangements and online guestbook if you would like to sign it.
> 
> http://www.iveyfuneral.com/sitemaker/sites/iveyfu0/obit.cgi?user=931396Bankston#



PM sent.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead lost her Mama yesterday and we ask that ya`ll keep her and family in your thoughts and prayers durin` this difficult time. Here are the funeral arrangements and online guestbook if you would like to sign it.
> 
> http://www.iveyfuneral.com/sitemaker/sites/iveyfu0/obit.cgi?user=931396Bankston#



 I'm so sorry for y'alls loss! I will keep y'all in my prayers!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead lost her Mama yesterday and we ask that ya`ll keep her and family in your thoughts and prayers durin` this difficult time. Here are the funeral arrangements and online guestbook if you would like to sign it.
> 
> http://www.iveyfuneral.com/sitemaker/sites/iveyfu0/obit.cgi?user=931396Bankston#






Prayers for the family Nick .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead lost her Mama yesterday and we ask that ya`ll keep her and family in your thoughts and prayers durin` this difficult time. Here are the funeral arrangements and online guestbook if you would like to sign it.
> 
> http://www.iveyfuneral.com/sitemaker/sites/iveyfu0/obit.cgi?user=931396Bankston#


Sorry to here this Nic. Tell Sheryl y'all are in our prayers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2013)

11 mo hours to go !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry to here this Nic. Tell Sheryl y'all are in our prayers



There you are. I'z worried bout you. Where have you been young man.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 8, 2013)

fer Nic an the Redhead


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2013)

10 mo hours to go !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10 mo hours to go !!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2013)

Evening youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 8, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't tell that boy what to do. Specially if he's gonna bring home food for da freezer. Ya'll have a ball.
> I'll juss carry myself to Keebs place while ya'll gone.


 I LIKE that idea!!!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well...... looky here.


 ~bowing~


Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead lost her Mama yesterday and we ask that ya`ll keep her and family in your thoughts and prayers durin` this difficult time. Here are the funeral arrangements and online guestbook if you would like to sign it.
> 
> http://www.iveyfuneral.com/sitemaker/sites/iveyfu0/obit.cgi?user=931396Bankston#


 thoughts & prayers with you all....... get her on a good road trip soon....... I know ya'll love the swamp, but do something different soon, call me, I have idea's for you! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry to here this Nic. Tell Sheryl y'all are in our prayers


oh looky here, he's back!


Hooked On Quack said:


> 10 mo hours to go !!!!


and then.............and then.......................


KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins.


 Hey you!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2013)

Everybody went to bed down there pretty early that is good. There will be a bed check around 11 PM EST.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2013)

Whooooot, less than 8 hours to go !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Evening, night owls...
The lake was dead tonight, no current, no wind, no minnows under the lights, and three hours of fishing gave us a whopping total of one dink bass and a 5 pound drum. Called it a night and think i'm gonna say i'm done for this trip. The weekend fishermen will be out tomorrow and the lake will be a zoo. Had a great time, caight some nice fish, and got the fish section of the freezer covered. 
Looking forward to a good nights sleep and a lazy trip home to Georgia tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, night owls...
> The lake was dead tonight, no current, no wind, no minnows under the lights, and three hours of fishing gave us a whopping total of one dink bass and a 5 pound drum. Called it a night and think i'm gonna say i'm done for this trip. The weekend fishermen will be out tomorrow and the lake will be a zoo. Had a great time, caight some nice fish, and got the fish section of the freezer covered.
> Looking forward to a good nights sleep and a lazy trip home to Georgia tomorrow sometime.





Safe travels Pookie !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2013)

5 mo hours !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2013)

2 mo hours !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 mo hours !!!



One more now.

Well it is still kind of early for most but the coffee is brewed and ready to be served.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 9, 2013)

Gotta go make a dolla this morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2013)

Mernin kids.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead lost her Mama yesterday and we ask that ya`ll keep her and family in your thoughts and prayers durin` this difficult time. Here are the funeral arrangements and online guestbook if you would like to sign it.
> 
> http://www.iveyfuneral.com/sitemaker/sites/iveyfu0/obit.cgi?user=931396Bankston#



Prayers and thoughts for the families, Nic!


----------



## BreamReaper (Mar 9, 2013)

Mornin' time peeps, we wavin'
Shaping up to be a lovely day


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2013)

Morning, peeps!
About to take a shower, pack up and head home. Gonna try to go to the lease tomorrow and move my stands and feeders. Hope the loggers haven't made it that far back yet!


----------



## kracker (Mar 9, 2013)

Prayers for y'all Nic.
One more day in the books for me. So far I've lost about 20lbs. of fluids and I'm still hoping to go home Monday or Tuesday.
Thanks again for the prayers and well wishes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2013)

kracker said:


> Prayers for y'all Nic.
> One more day in the books for me. So far I've lost about 20lbs. of fluids and I'm still hoping to go home Monday or Tuesday.
> Thanks again for the prayers and well wishes.



There ya go, Richie. Sounds like you're makin good progress!
I know you'll be glad to get back home!!  

As for me, I've gotta go to a cuz's wedding down in Hankus' stomping grounds!! Y'all have a nice day!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> There ya go, Richie. Sounds like you're makin good progress!
> I know you'll be glad to get back home!!
> 
> As for me, I've gotta go to a cuz's wedding down in Hankus' stomping grounds!! Y'all have a nice day!!





CHIEEEEEEEF, Hankus ain't, but 30 min from ME !!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2013)

Afternoon youngins. First pretty day here in two months. Gonna load up about 5 guns, go out to the farm and burn up a bunch of expensive ammo. This gives me the spring fever.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



You need a beer with that popcorn?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You need a beer with that popcorn?



I thought you were going to fire off a few rounds........


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought you were going to fire off a few rounds........



My wife said I had to eat all my roast beef sammich and fruit salad first.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought you were going to fire off a few rounds........





I'm all alone and bored . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My wife said I had to eat all my roast beef sammich and fruit salad first.


 smart woman, wants you to keep up your strength!
ok, time for me to get motivated too.............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm all alone and bored . . .


ohreally?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ohreally?






Mmmm, mmmmmmmm !!! 





Headed to the plantation to see the lil fella in my avatar !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2013)

Just got home from bama and ready for a nap....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2013)

been a fairly productive day but it is about time for a cold one.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 9, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> been a fairly productive day but it is about time for a cold one.



Glad your has. 

I've scrubbed bits and pieces of our shower, done laundry, cut up olives for Mini-Me's pizza tonight and watched some tv. 



I really wish I could empty out the ENTIRE house and scrub it from top to bottom and then very selectively, start putting things back and dare anyone to move them, touch them or make a mess.  

I get one room clean and another one goes to shambles. 

I'm gonna call a family "cleaning day" here shortly.  Who knew it was so easy to outgrow a 3 bedroom, 2 bath house.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 9, 2013)

Went to town and bought a few needed items.  Helped neighbor burn a field or two.  Worked in the garden.  Spread lime.  hooked up dehumidifier.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2013)

Went to visit my sweet Mama. Made some choc chip cookies, sat in the sun and painted my fingernails while hubby worked in the yard. 
Tbug, I gave up cleaning. I feel your pain girl.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2013)

Anybody want to unload my truck for me? I seemed to be glued to this recliner...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Anybody want to unload my truck for me? I seemed to be glued to this recliner...



ummmmmmmmmmmm. No Thanks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmm. No Thanks.



What, those nails of yours STILL ain't dry?


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 9, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Anybody want to unload my truck for me? I seemed to be glued to this recliner...




Just make sure the fish are in the freezer!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Just make sure the fish are in the freezer!



Hey, Laney! Yep, they are allready frozen. Here's some pic's from the trip. The plastic tub is almost 3 feet long and 8 inches to give you an idea of how big these fish were. Man, we had some BIG floppies! I regret not getting an official weight on the spotted bass. I think she was pushing 6 pounds though. One of the biggest i've caught in a while:


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2013)

gonna be a steak and tater kinda night from Outback.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay, this is one I'm certainly gonna have to rent.  

I had no idea this kid sounded like a Steve Perry clone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What, those nails of yours STILL ain't dry?



That's what I tell Hornet when he wants me to spread hay.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Laney! Yep, they are allready frozen. Here's some pic's from the trip. The plastic tub is almost 3 feet long and 8 inches to give you an idea of how big these fish were. Man, we had some BIG floppies! I regret not getting an official weight on the spotted bass. I think she was pushing 6 pounds though. One of the biggest i've caught in a while:


 That's a good un Coach!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 9, 2013)

Where was the fish photo taken?

Is that sunlight reflecting off that fish?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 9, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Where was the fish photo taken?
> 
> Is that sunlight reflecting off that fish?




I dunno.  

If you don't look at the other photos, that last one looks like it could be artificial light. Kind of in a creepy warehouse sort of way.

Kind of in a SAW movie sort of way. 

Like Wobbert-Woo!  might have been standing there in an apron, welder's helmet and some of those elbow length commercial rubber gloves type of way. 




I been watching too much tv today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Where was the fish photo taken?
> 
> Is that sunlight reflecting off that fish?



Sure is! The clouds parted thursday afternoon and it has been sunny days since. Man, that lake was full of boats today. Thats why i came home today, because i knew a warm saturday in march would bring every boat from the surrounding counties.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 9, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Sure is! The clouds parted thursday afternoon and it has been sunny days since. Man, that lake was full of boats today. Thats why i came home today, because i knew a warm saturday in march would bring every boat from the surrounding counties.



Where'd you hide your welder's helmet, gloves and apron?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Where'd you hide your welder's helmet, gloves and apron?



I didnt hide anything! they are in the junk box with my turkey decoys, meat hook, and hockey mask.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2013)

Did not get to do much shooting today. Stopped to do a makeshift repair on a gate and ended up in emergency room getting my thumb sewed back together.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, this is one I'm certainly gonna have to rent.
> 
> I had no idea this kid sounded like a Steve Perry clone.



Yep he was on Oprah a while back. Completely blew our minds how much he sounds like Steve Perry!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did not get to do much shooting today. Stopped to do a makeshift repair on a gate and ended up in emergency room getting my thumb sewed back together.



ouch!!! 
Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> ouch!!!
> Hope you heal quickly!



Everything except my pride will be fine. I preached to my guys in maintenace for 30 years to use the right tool for the job, then I try to fix a broke gate with a cheap wrench and a 2x4. And no gloves on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2013)

Evenin youngsters....just got home from Dublin area for a wedding and then Macon. We stopped of at the Fish and Pig @ Lake Tobesofkee for some steamed and raw oysters


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did not get to do much shooting today. Stopped to do a makeshift repair on a gate and ended up in emergency room getting my thumb sewed back together.





Jeff C. said:


> Evenin youngsters....just got home from Dublin area for a wedding and then Macon. We stopped of at the Fish and Pig @ Lake Tobesofkee for some steamed and raw oysters


no Quack? no Hankus??? dang man, wasted trip........almost......


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2013)

I got to try that Fish and Pig on my next trip through.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> no Quack? no Hankus??? dang man, wasted trip........almost......







KyDawg said:


> I got to try that Fish and Pig on my next trip through.



All I can vouch for is the oysters, that's all I ate!! 

Charlie, sorry about the thumb incident, just hold off on the thumb ups for a week or so. 

I'll give you a call tomorrow, if that's ok!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> All I can vouch for is the oysters, that's all I ate!!
> 
> Charlie, sorry about the thumb incident, just hold off on the thumb ups for a week or so.
> 
> I'll give you a call tomorrow, if that's ok!!



I will be okay, I just have to hitchhike with the other thumb now. Give me a call.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I will be okay, I just have to hitchhike with the other thumb now. Give me a call.



 

I sure will.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2013)

Don't sleep all the weekend away.  Someone tell me why we have daylight savings again.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 10, 2013)

mornin' sir !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2013)

Mernin Spring Forwarded Driblers.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 10, 2013)

hey !! wur you get that pine straw you sale ?? and mornin to you you too !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> hey !! wur you get that pine straw you sale ?? and mornin to you you too !!


I don't touch the stuff, unless it needs spreadin in my yard. You might say I'm not your average run of the mill Landscaper. In about another week or so I'll show you a picture of the tiny little project I designed that has consumed the last 8 weeks of my life.

On another note, if there is a small fire that looks like it needs about five gallons of gas poured on it then this here is how you do it. Check out post #41. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7683489&posted=1#post7683489


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 10, 2013)

It is a sad day in bigfeet huntin' community !! Our leader has been missin' in action for a while now !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> It is a sad day in bigfeet huntin' community !! Our leader has been missin' in action for a while now !!


Reckon a tribe of bigfeets kidnapped him and are holding him against his will to use for breedin stock?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 10, 2013)

Could be !! He got really bashed down in Newton County I think it was !! I was doin some recon/investigatein via his satistics at his profile, and found that was the last time he was seed !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Could be !! He got really bashed down in Newton County I think it was !! I was doin some recon/investigatein via his satistics at his profile, and found that was the last time he was seed !!


Them folks down in Newton County are kinda partial to their dog fightin and cheekun fightin and don't cotton too much to big feeters.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 10, 2013)

Mornin fellers, the Mustang runs again and I'm low a 12 pack


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2013)

I can't find the key to my 4-wheeler.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't find the key to my 4-wheeler.



look under da seat !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2013)

Good Sunday mornin to the drivler nation!! 

Gonna be AWOL for a few days, hopin to meet up with KyDawg this evenin.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Sunday mornin to the drivler nation!!
> 
> Gonna be AWOL for a few days, hopin to meet up with KyDawg this evenin.



Idjit


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Idjit



 I reckon!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> look under da seat !!


Bubbette found it in the drug box on the counter. Whew!


Jeff C. said:


> Good Sunday mornin to the drivler nation!!
> 
> Gonna be AWOL for a few days, hopin to meet up with KyDawg this evenin.


Take a cooler and get all his bacon! 


Hankus said:


> Idjit





Jeff C. said:


> I reckon!!



I think Hankus meant me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2013)

Last bag of fresh shrimp  equates to a po-boy for lunch today before I hit the road


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 10, 2013)

this looks like it is gona be a open all the winders day !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette found it in the drug box on the counter. Whew!
> 
> Take a cooler and get all his bacon!
> 
> ...



No, you would have been 'forgetful idjit'


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Last bag of fresh shrimp  equates to a po-boy for lunch today before I hit the road


sounds good, bro!


greg_n_clayton said:


> this looks like it is gona be a open all the winders day !!



If i didnt have to go to the hunting lease, i'd be drowning a cricket!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2013)

CYL.....gotta go get ready!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 10, 2013)

I went to check cameras this weekend. Is this a wonderfull sight or what ? I AM SO STOKED.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 10, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I went to check cameras this weekend. Is this a wonderfull sight or what ? I AM SO STOKED.



 I see some gobblin in your near future!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I went to check cameras this weekend. Is this a wonderfull sight or what ? I AM SO STOKED.



You've got more turkeys in that pic than i have on my whole 2300 acre lease. You lucky dog.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I see some gobblin in your near future!!!



YEP 



rhbama3 said:


> You've got more turkeys in that pic than i have on my whole 2300 acre lease. You lucky dog.....



Last year all we got on cameras were jakes. This year they grew up.  Gunna see if we can get Sam a big ole long beard.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon!!



Shoulda come by, we was on it yesterday hoss



Sterlo58 said:


> YEP
> 
> 
> 
> Last year all we got on cameras were jakes. This year they grew up.  Gunna see if we can get Sam a big ole long beard.



Good luck man


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> this looks like it is gona be a open all the winders day !!



Not if you are down wind of me.   Big smoke pile going on


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 10, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I went to check cameras this weekend. Is this a wonderfull sight or what ? I AM SO STOKED.



There is not a single buck in the picture.


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2013)

Spent my day riding in the back of a loud jacked up jeep with a muddy lab looking at some land.


Been a good day.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2013)

welp, gotta make a run to the dumpsters........... worked on cleaning out the barn yesterday, time to throw some stuff out!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 10, 2013)

ooohhh, looky here..........


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ooohhh, looky here..........



Dont go dumpster diving now Keebs.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes.

Olive Oil works wonders for your hair.

No.

It's not an attractive look during the process.

Yes.

I have a shower cap on, covered by a towel serving as a turban.





This is uncomfortable. Not sure how I stood it for three hours last week.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 10, 2013)

And Yes. 

Before you ask.

I do smell like a salad.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2013)

Headed to Bowling Green to meet Jeff C.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> And Yes.
> 
> Before you ask.
> 
> I do smell like a salad.



I am about to grill some chicken that was marinating in olive oil and spices. I wonder if I rub the leftover marinade on my head if hair will re-grow.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Headed to Bowling Green to meet Jeff C.



Drive safe.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 10, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I am about to grill some chicken that was marinating in olive oil and spices. I wonder if I rub the leftover marinade on my head if hair will re-grow.



I dunno about new growth but after the color fiasco that my hair has endured in the last two months, olive oil was a last resort. 

I tried it last week and man it worked wonders. Make it soft and shiny, less breakage. Like it had never been damaged. 

Then my roots and gray got to be too much. 


Back to the olive oil treatments again. 




If nothing else, I can promise you very soft and bouncy locks that women will be jealous of.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 10, 2013)

Chicken and dumplins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Chicken and dumplins.



fried chicken legs with gluten free breading. This'll be a new experiment.

Just couldn't work up the gumption to go to Stewart County today. It's been too nice just laying around the house and putting my Bryant Denny Stadium jugsaw puzzle together between naps.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 10, 2013)

...Hii

.....


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2013)

Shoveling mulch .... fire ants climbed up both legs up to my knees and yelled "BITE".


Why do they do that? wait until the whole ant army is in place before attacking.


In other news ... This weather is killin me. I need a fishing pole in one hand and a shotgun in the other. Maybe not at the same time.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 10, 2013)

slip said:


> Shoveling mulch .... fire ants climbed up both legs up to my knees and yelled "BITE".
> 
> 
> Why do they do that? wait until the whole ant army is in place before attacking.
> ...





At least you weren't holding a pressure washer when they attacked. 



I know what you mean. Two more weeks. Waiting on turkey season is killing me. 

As far as the fishing, I took Mini-Me's old Minnie Mouse Zebco and tied a poofy thing to the end of it and sat outside casting it for the cats today.    

How sad it is that Baron Von Poopiehead and Sammich were the ONLY two out of seven cats that knew what to do with it.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 10, 2013)

Okay, so the new principal of VHS, "Dr." Janice Richardson, likes to call with these automated messages.

Her latest just arrived. It concerned the dress code. She wanted to stress proper attire during warmer weather. 

This drives me nuts...

"Jeans with holes, IS NOT ALLOWED".  

Hello? You SUPPOSEDLY have a PhD (from a diploma mill no doubt) and you can't even use proper English? 

No danged wonder kids can't speak correctly.


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, so the new principal of VHS, "Dr." Janice Richardson, likes to call with these automated messages.
> 
> Her latest just arrived. It concerned the dress code. She wanted to stress proper attire during warmer weather.
> 
> ...



Well, that aint very good now are it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> At least you weren't holding a pressure washer when they attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a mental lapse ONE time and people never forget it.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 10, 2013)

slip said:


> Well, that aint very good now are it?



No it not be.  




rhbama3 said:


> You have a mental lapse ONE time and people never forget it.



ONE time.      

Bless your little pea pickin heart.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, so the new principal of VHS, "Dr." Janice Richardson, likes to call with these automated messages.
> 
> Her latest just arrived. It concerned the dress code. She wanted to stress proper attire during warmer weather.
> 
> ...


Technically the subject "jeans" in this case is actually referring to a singular, not a plural, so using "is" instead of "are" would be correct.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2013)

chicken is frying and the Bryant Denny Stadium jigsaw puzzle is complete. 
Gonna go get a frame and puzzle glue tomorrow!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Technically the subject "jeans" in this case is actually referring to a singular, not a plural, so using "is" instead of "are" would be correct.





Noun

jeans
 1.(plural only; not used in singular form) A pair of trousers made from denim cotton Traditionally most jeans are dyed dark blue. 
2.Plural form of jean.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> chicken is frying and the Bryant Denny Stadium jigsaw puzzle is complete.
> Gonna go get a frame and puzzle glue tomorrow!



Fishbait said we'll be getting a call tomorrow that you're in the ER having your fingers removed from the puzzle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Noun
> 
> jeans
> 1.(plural only; not used in singular form) A pair of trousers made from denim cotton Traditionally most jeans are dyed dark blue.
> 2.Plural form of jean.


I'll remember that when I put my blue jean on tomorrow. No No:


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll remember that when I put my blue jean on tomorrow. No No:


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, so the new principal of VHS, "Dr." Janice Richardson, likes to call with these automated messages.
> 
> Her latest just arrived. It concerned the dress code. She wanted to stress proper attire during warmer weather.
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Technically the subject "jeans" in this case is actually referring to a singular, not a plural, so using "is" instead of "are" would be correct.





turtlebug said:


> Noun
> 
> jeans
> 1.(plural only; not used in singular form) A pair of trousers made from denim cotton Traditionally most jeans are dyed dark blue.
> 2.Plural form of jean.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll remember that when I put my blue jean on tomorrow. No No:





turtlebug said:


>



I feel like i'm in Mrs. Yelverton's english class all over again. I DID NOT like that woman!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait said we'll be getting a call tomorrow that you're in the ER having your fingers removed from the puzzle.



It's non-toxic, smells like lemons, low tack, and is supposed to be safe for paper puzzles. 
What can possibly go wrong?


----------



## slip (Mar 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It's non-toxic, smells like lemons, low tack, and is supposed to be safe for paper puzzles.
> What can possibly go wrong?



Taste like em too?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I feel like i'm in Mrs. Yelverton's english class all over again. I DID NOT like that woman!



But

But

But....


He started it!   








rhbama3 said:


> It's non-toxic, smells like lemons, low tack, and is supposed to be safe for paper puzzles.
> What can possibly go wrong?




Bait said he sees a spark from a cigarette, an explosion, a fire, missing eyebrows, Sammie knocking a hole in the wall trying to get away and Sophie hiding behind Bubbette's recliner laughing.      


Oh, and I meant to tell you, we've made progress. 

Mini-Me said she would go fishing... with Bubbette.  

She also is completely against me getting a sectional for the living room because then she would be FORCED to be on the same piece of furniture as you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> But
> 
> But
> 
> ...



Well, i've already been thru the fire, blown off eyebrows( not near as bad as losing the nose hairs), Sammy in the closet, and nevermind. I've said too much already.

Well, she's gonna be real dissappointed when her and Bubbette are sitting there trying to convince each other to bait their hooks.....and take the fish off the hook.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2013)

Just finished a long supper at Smokey Bones with Jeff C, his brother and a co worker. Man it is always fun to spend a couple of hours with good Georgia folks.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> chicken is frying and the Bryant Denny Stadium jigsaw puzzle is complete.
> Gonna go get a frame and puzzle glue tomorrow!
> 
> You don't  take a pic of the completed puzzle, take it apart and then give it to a friend to assemble it?
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just finished a long supper at Smokey Bones with Jeff C, his brother and a co worker. Man it is always fun to spend a couple of hours with good Georgia folks.



Pic's or it didn't happen. 
Dat's da rulez....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Pic's or it didn't happen.
> Dat's da rulez....



No Pics rh, but even I could not make Jeff C. up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No Pics rh, but even I could not make Jeff C. up.



Oh, i have no doubt about Jeffro. I was just wanting proof that you arent an alter account.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, i have no doubt about Jeffro. I was just wanting proof that you arent an alter account.



You sound like the guy the got banned, that thought I was some imposter from South Georgia.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You sound like the guy the got banned, that thought I was some imposter from South Geogia.



It comes with the territory.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It comes with the territory.



Did you get your stands back. I hope they were not to close to Omaha road, some of dem boys over there like free stands.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did you get your stands back. I hope they were not to close to Omaha road, some of dem boys over there like free stands.



No, i didn't do a thing today that i NEEDED to.  There have been thefts around there before, but none in the last few years.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No Pics rh, but even I could not make Jeff C. up.





rhbama3 said:


> Oh, i have no doubt about Jeffro. I was just wanting proof that you arent an alter account.


Pics equal proof positive or it didn't happen!!

Vetting members is a large part of our job!!

KyDawg??


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pics equal proof positive or it didn't happen!!
> 
> Vetting members is a large part of our job!!
> 
> KyDawg??



I dont own a Vette but if you are giving them away I will take one. Rather have a Viper though.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont own a Vette but if you are giving them away I will take one. Rather have a Viper though.


Might be able to get someone to donate a Vette, but pics will be needed!!!..........The Viper might be a little much to ask, but you never know???


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2013)

Night Mr Ruttn.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 11, 2013)

Moaning, Moaning, and Moaning.  This dang allergy has been terrible all weekend.  In fact, it was the worse that I have ever experienced.  It sure wasn't fun to be on the business end of a chainsaw early Saturday morning with the local weatherman stating it was a balmy 44 degrees when my trailcam and my really cold rear-end showing that it was 27 degrees instead.  Of course, it didn't take too long for the temp to rise to a sweaty 60 degrees.  

Hope my sneezing, snorting, coughing, runny nose, runny eyes and all of this miserable congestion disappears today.  Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2013)

grrrrr on the time change.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep x 2

Off to Yota school. Later


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2013)

mernin kids!  the wife hooked me up with this today


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 11, 2013)

Love the extra hour of sleep
Morning everyone.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2013)

Good


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2013)

Morning


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning



ok, gotta hit da ground running and field sooooo many calls from parents that have been "out of town for 6 weeks", forgot or just plain didn't sign their kids up but swear they've played all their lives & deserve to be put on a team.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, gotta hit da ground running and field sooooo many calls from parents that have been "out of town for 6 weeks", forgot or just plain didn't sign their kids up but swear they've played all their lives & deserve to be put on a team.............



Got a headache  Well get to work, hurry it up. You've got drivelin to do


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, gotta hit da ground running and field sooooo many calls from parents that have been "out of town for 6 weeks", forgot or just plain didn't sign their kids up but swear they've played all their lives & deserve to be put on a team.............



ERD played ball for Parks and Rec one year. Thank God it was only one year.    


Off today then to Douglas for three, then off again Friday through Sunday. Gotta get some housework done. Not gonna let myself go after the gobblers til the spring cleaning is done so I better get off my booty and start a whirlwind of cleaning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2013)

Time change is for the birds!! im sleepy!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Got a headache  Well get to work, hurry it up. You've got drivelin to do


 no headache, just waiting on the receipt book now to figure the deposit.......... we processed I know over 100 kids just on Friday!


turtlebug said:


> ERD played ball for Parks and Rec one year. Thank God it was only one year.
> 
> 
> Off today then to Douglas for three, then off again Friday through Sunday. Gotta get some housework done. Not gonna let myself go after the gobblers til the spring cleaning is done so I better get off my booty and start a whirlwind of cleaning.


well, Git'er Done!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> Time change is for the birds!! im sleepy!!


I didn't sleep worth a flip last night!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, Git'er Done!!!!!!
> 
> I didn't sleep worth a flip last night!




I can't. Y'all keep distracting me.      


I slept too danged good. 

I know this is my time of year I have a really hard time getting up early. I can bounce out of bed in the winter but I wanna stay in bed all day now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> no headache, just waiting on the receipt book now to figure the deposit.......... we processed I know over 100 kids just on Friday!
> 
> well, Git'er Done!!!!!!
> 
> I didn't sleep worth a flip last night!



I already cant sleep more than 3 or 4 hrs at a time! it don't help anything when we have to go jackin around with the time...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2013)

morning!
Start of a call week. Yay....


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 11, 2013)

The Redhead and me would like to thank ya`ll for the kind words to us, on our loss. We really appreciate them.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I can't. Y'all keep distracting me.
> 
> 
> I slept too danged good.
> ...


 I'm da opposite..........


blood on the ground said:


> I already cant sleep more than 3 or 4 hrs at a time! it don't help anything when we have to go jackin around with the time...


tell me 'bout it, 6 is about max for me during the week............. we won't talk about weekends.............before Mud says a word...... don't listen to him!


rhbama3 said:


> morning!
> Start of a call week. Yay....


 aaahhh your favorite time!


Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead and me would like to thank ya`ll for the kind words to us, on our loss. We really appreciate them.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm da opposite..........
> 
> tell me 'bout it, 6 is about max for me during the week............. we won't talk about weekends.............before Mud says a word...... don't listen to him!
> 
> aaahhh your favorite time!



 maybe 6 during the week, but you make up for it on the weekend. Cant get you to roll out of bed before noon on a Sat.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2013)

bardledoo?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2013)

Taco bell is whats for lunch


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> maybe 6 during the week, but you make up for it on the weekend. Cant get you to roll out of bed before noon on a Sat.


I knew you'd have to put in your 2 cents worth!


blood on the ground said:


> bardledoo?





mudracing101 said:


> Taco bell is whats for lunch


grilled some bitter orange marinated cheekun last night........ not bad.........


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2013)

Yall making me sleepy. Think I will take a nap.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall making me sleepy. Think I will take a nap.


no, I cain't, you cain't!No No:


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2013)

comostank and a bardledoo


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> no, I cain't, you cain't!No No:



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2013)

Zzzzzzzzz..... I need a nap too!!


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Crickett (Mar 11, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Zzzzzzzzz..... I need a nap too!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_



Zzzzzzz.....me three! Soooo sleepy!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2013)

Think i'll take one too. Just a lil power nap


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz





Keebs said:


>





lilD1188 said:


> Zzzzzzzzz..... I need a nap too!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_





Crickett said:


> Zzzzzzz.....me three! Soooo sleepy!!


whats wrong with all youins? i been spunky all day long... almost like i drank 40oz red bull ... see


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2013)

Waitin on the rain, My daughter and i washed her car, my truck and the jeep. Ought to come a flood now


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Waitin on the rain, My daughter and i washed her car, my truck and the jeep. Ought to come a flood now



thanks,,, i do need ta werk inda garden ya no!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by KyDawg
> 
> ...



I has a newborn that keeps me up!! 


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> I has a newborn that keeps me up!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_



Just think a couple years and that youngin can do your dishes


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just think a couple years and that youngin can do your dishes


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Haha vewwwy funny!!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2013)

I demand a Monday do-over! Man, did i walk into a hornets nest at work today. The cherry on the sundae was getting home to a Juror's Questionaire in the mailbox.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I demand a Monday do-over! Man, did i walk into a hornets nest at work today. The cherry on the sundae was getting home to a Juror's Questionaire in the mailbox.



Punishment for that late tax on the boat.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm out ya'll. Have a good day


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll. Have a good day



Bye Mud, have a good'un.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Punishment for that late tax on the boat.



Yeah, you better run..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh, and try to manitain your composure in the Meth thread.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, you better run.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You could've at least added a smiley.... 


Seriously. If his statement was even a little bit logical, then folks who are addicted to one or two things, would be addicted to EVERYTHING.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2013)

Besides, don't you have another out of state hunters thread that needs tending to.    

That sucker is about to get as bad as the last one.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll. Have a good day


 'BOUT TIME~~~~~


turtlebug said:


> You could've at least added a smiley....
> 
> 
> Seriously. If his statement was even a little bit logical, then folks who are addicted to one or two things, would be addicted to EVERYTHING.


I read thru but didn't stop & talk over there......... No No:


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You could've at least added a smiley....
> 
> 
> Seriously. If his statement was even a little bit logical, then folks who are addicted to one or two things, would be addicted to EVERYTHING.



I know and thats why i haven't responded to any of his posts. He won't change his mind, no matter the logic, and it would be really easy for a post to turn into a personal attack. Just be careful is all i'm saying.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ive been a'readin in that meth thread but i dont wanna add my 2cents!! 


_Posted from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 'BOUT TIME~~~~~
> 
> I read thru but didn't stop & talk over there......... No No:



Yeah, I know... the whole wrestling with mental midgets thing.     

You're smart. I'm bored. 




rhbama3 said:


> I know and thats why i haven't responded to any of his posts. He won't change his mind, no matter the logic, and it would be really easy for a post to turn into a personal attack. Just be careful is all i'm saying.



You're too nice. 

I give him about as much credit as the folks that think the teacher shouldn't be punished.  



Can I start a "Florida ain't got nothing but itty bitty Key deer" thread?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Ive been a'readin in that meth thread but i dont wanna add my 2cents!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App  for Android_



Smart girl.  


I just can't help but get stupid-mad when folks say that there's no such thing as an addictive substance, that it's only a weak mind that causes addiction. 

If that were true, then the body wouldn't go through withdrawal symptoms when an addict stops. His logic says that only the mind should be affected because it's all in your head and the substance isn't really causing any issues with your body.  


I can haz baby pics?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2013)

Get to play in da rain all night .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get to play in da rain all night .



no rain here yet. Lots of yellow on the radar though.  I expect it to hit in the next hour or so.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Ya, i dont care how strong minded or strong willed someone is u give them one hit of meth/coke/any strong illegal drug and theyll be hooked! 

Yes u can haz baby pics!! Where do u want em sent?? Cause theyre all on facebook lol!!


_Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Ya, i dont care how strong minded or strong willed someone is u give them one hit of meth/coke/any strong illegal drug and theyll be hooked!
> 
> Yes u can haz baby pics!! Where do u want em sent?? Cause theyre all on facebook lol!!
> 
> ...



Crap! I forgot I had locked my FB page the other day. 
Never mind, I'll unlock it and gaze at the baby.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



How do u lock your fb page?? 


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> How do u lock your fb page??
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App for Android_



You can go into settings or security (I can't remember) and deactivate/lock it. I have a friend, no one from Woody's (former coworker) that boggs down my Facebook and email with games requests like you wouldn't believe. It completely drives me insane to open it up and have 26 requests in less than 24 hours. 

When she gets really bad, I'll deactivate it for a while and then sneak back in. It usually takes her a while to realize I'm back.  I generally can get about a month of no requests from her after I open it back up. 





I swear, 2 out of every 3 cats we have outside have got runny/nasty eyes and are wheezing/sneezing.  I feel so sorry for them. Baron Von Poopiehead got so bad that for a few days, I was using my spare bottle of Opcon-A on him.  He got to where he was sitting on the porch every morning and when he saw that bottle, he would jump on my car and poke his head up in the air waiting on his eyedrops.    

I feel like I need a kitty nebulizer for them all.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey Crickett, that popcorn good?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You can go into settings or security (I can't remember) and deactivate/lock it. I have a friend, no one from Woody's (former coworker) that boggs down my Facebook and email with games requests like you wouldn't believe. It completely drives me insane to open it up and have 26 requests in less than 24 hours.
> 
> When she gets really bad, I'll deactivate it for a while and then sneak back in. It usually takes her a while to realize I'm back.  I generally can get about a month of no requests from her after I open it back up.
> 
> ...



use a pressure washer on the cats. Problem solved. Glad i could help.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> use a pressure washer on the cats. Problem solved. Glad i could help.



Baron is not happy with you right now.


----------



## kracker (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm back.........low sodium and 1500 mgs of fluid per day diet.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Ohhhh, i just block requests from games! 


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm back.........low sodium and 1500 mgs of fluid per day diet.



Glad to have you back!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Ohhhh, i just block requests from games!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_



Uhm.....



How do you do that?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2013)

If this worked... 


A whole week old


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yay it worked.... Now i know how to post pictures from my phone!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm back.........low sodium and 1500 mgs of fluid per day diet.





Welcome back bro Rich !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Baron is not happy with you right now.


I'm sure he misunderstood the message. 


kracker said:


> I'm back.........low sodium and 1500 mgs of fluid per day diet.



Welcome back, Bro!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You can go into settings or security (I can't remember) and deactivate/lock it. I have a friend, no one from Woody's (former coworker) that boggs down my Facebook and email with games requests like you wouldn't believe. It completely drives me insane to open it up and have 26 requests in less than 24 hours.
> 
> When she gets really bad, I'll deactivate it for a while and then sneak back in. It usually takes her a while to realize I'm back.  I generally can get about a month of no requests from her after I open it back up.
> 
> ...



I have about given up facebook altogether. Too many people I don't even remember wanting to be my friend and bog down my page. 



rhbama3 said:


> use a pressure washer on the cats. Problem solved. Glad i could help.



  



kracker said:


> I'm back.........low sodium and 1500 mgs of fluid per day diet.



Welcome back Kracker 



lilD1188 said:


> If this worked...
> 
> 
> A whole week old
> ...



Good lookin youngin LilD


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by turtlebug
> 
> ...



Thank ya


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm back.........low sodium and 1500 mgs of fluid per day diet.



Good to see back Mr kracker, take care of yourself Bro.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> If this worked...
> 
> 
> A whole week old
> ...



Him is too pwecious.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 11, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm back.........low sodium and 1500 mgs of fluid per day diet.



Glad you're back home! 



lilD1188 said:


> If this worked...
> 
> 
> A whole week old
> ...



Oh my goodness! He's sooooo cute!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



I knowwww, he looks like a mini me but then he turns around and looks like his daddy he is a true jr in every sence of the word!! 


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2013)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by kracker
> 
> ...



Thank ya... I just cant wait till hes old enough to play with, this eatin and sleepin all day/night is boring to me lol, plus i cant sleep cause i keep staring at him!!


_Posted from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2013)

Duck Gumbo and rice heating up.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Duck Gumbo and rice heating up.



Sounds better than my slaw dogs. They were pretty tasty though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sounds better than my slaw dogs. They were pretty tasty though.



I wish i could have hot dogs. 
This bread free diet is killing me....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I wish i could have hot dogs.
> This bread free diet is killing me....



Here ya go. No wheat

http://www.lindasdietdelites.com/in...ducts_id=920&gclid=CO7BiLL69bUCFQ7znAodTnYA5Q


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Here ya go. No wheat
> 
> http://www.lindasdietdelites.com/in...ducts_id=920&gclid=CO7BiLL69bUCFQ7znAodTnYA5Q



They are disgusting. One of the first things we tried.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 11, 2013)

Home early for a Monday night.  Rain and fog.  It is ugly out there sure hope everyone gets home with safe travels.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> They are disgusting. One of the first things we tried.



Bummer 

Well I'm off to watch some crime shows and then to la la land.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2013)

Evening youngins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2013)

Gumbo good. 
I don't know why the girls insist on watching Diners, Drive in's and Dives, when they know i couldn't eat anything shown. Just being evil, i guess...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Bummer
> 
> Well I'm off to watch some crime shows and then to la la land.



You too? 

I love me some true crime shows plus Law and Order. I go to bed every night watching something along those lines. 





rhbama3 said:


> Gumbo good.
> I don't know why the girls insist on watching Diners, Drive in's and Dives, when they know i couldn't eat anything shown. Just being evil, i guess...



Yep. Just to tortue you. 

I've irritated Bait and Mini-Me with Bar Rescue reruns for the last two nights. Tonight I'm being forced to watch  the Gas Monkey guys and their Model A for the umpteenth time.  

BTW, as much as I love John Cusak, not sure I can tell anyone to waste their money on renting "The Factory". Good story line, cheesy to a degree. The twist at the end is good but I had done figured it out. I want my $3.99 back.  




I'm REALLY wishing Bait weren't so tired. I popped something in my stoopid ankle again and it's on fire. I could seriously use a foot massage. I'm about ready to amputate my own danged foot at the ankle.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 11, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sounds better than my slaw dogs. They were pretty tasty though.



chili cheese slaw dogs sound really good right about now.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You too?
> 
> I love me some true crime shows plus Law and Order. I go to bed every night watching something along those lines.
> 
> ...



Got a basin and some epsom salt? Sounds like you need to put some hot water and bubble bath( if nothing else) to use.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Got a basin and some epsom salt? Sounds like you need to put some hot water and bubble bath( if nothing else) to use.



Today was shower scrubbing day, not tub scrubbing day.     

It's gonna feel REAL GOOD after driving all those short backroads to and from Douglas for the next three days.  

I'm sure going to Douglas is gonna make me miss I75 and cruise control.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2013)

Grrrrr, rain.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You can go into settings or security (I can't remember) and deactivate/lock it. I have a friend, no one from Woody's (former coworker) that boggs down my Facebook and email with games requests like you wouldn't believe. It completely drives me insane to open it up and have 26 requests in less than 24 hours.


You do know that you can hide posts from individuals, and game apps as well??..........Just go to the upper right hand corner of the post or game, and click on the drop down menu, and select hide this user, or app!!



kracker said:


> I'm back.........low sodium and 1500 mgs of fluid per day diet.


Glad to see you back Kracker!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 11, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You do know that you can hide posts from individuals, and game apps as well??..........Just go to the upper right hand corner of the post or game, and click on the drop down menu, and select hide this user, or app!!
> 
> Glad to see you back Kracker!!



I do now.  Thanks Mitch. 


Just got a call. No Douglas tomorrow, headed back to Tifton.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2013)

Mmmmm, home made pimento cheese on Doritos !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I do now.  Thanks Mitch.
> 
> 
> Just got a call. No Douglas tomorrow, headed back to Tifton.


yay!!! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmm, home made pimento cheese on Doritos !!!



ewww......


----------



## Crickett (Mar 11, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Thank ya... I just cant wait till hes old enough to play with, this eatin and sleepin all day/night is boring to me lol, plus i cant sleep cause i keep staring at him!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App  for Android_



Don't rush it girl...it will be here before you know it!


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2013)

Just got home from a crappy, rainy day at work .... Cant wait until i dont have this job any more.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2013)

Bout got this night whupped !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 12, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you.

Welcome back Kracker.  Hope you will be feeling better soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 12, 2013)

'tis twosday so anyone want a second one?







checking weather.  morning looks better than last night's.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 720162



Boy you got a crazy look on yo face....




Mornin...off to my Yota training. Have a good day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 12, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Boy you got a crazy look on yo face....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy da flied lice.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2013)

mernin idjits, whats up with the wemon folks gettin all healthy? the lil women sent me with 1 boiled rooster bullet and a cup of yogert???? dang yogert aint even got Bacon in it!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2013)

No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2013)

YOGERT....  I'd put the wifey on restriction she gave me yogert to take to workNo No:

Mornin ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> YOGERT....  I'd put the wifey on restriction she gave me yogert to take to workNo No:
> 
> Mornin ya'll


you need GOgert, not Yogert............. 
Hi ya'll............... ok, off to get the lists ready, ya'll behave!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you need GOgert, not Yogert.............
> Hi ya'll............... ok, off to get the lists ready, ya'll behave!



I dont get it


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> YOGERT....  I'd put the wifey on restriction she gave me yogert to take to workNo No:
> 
> Mornin ya'll



thats a plan! now what should i restrict her from


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> YOGERT....  I'd put the wifey on restriction she gave me yogert to take to workNo No:
> 
> Mornin ya'll





You tell 'em broseph !!! 





Keebs said:


> you need GOgert, not Yogert.............
> Hi ya'll............... ok, off to get the lists ready, ya'll behave!





mudracing101 said:


> I dont get it





"SHE" thanks she's Quang 'cause Nic ain't around, and Bammer is probably wounded, curled up in the fetal position, and Ruttnbuck is at work . . .




And I'm a SLEEPY buoy !!!!  Good night/day peeples !!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont get it


 you don't watch much t.v., do ya little fellar?


Hooked On Quack said:


> You tell 'em broseph !!!
> "SHE" thanks she's Quang 'cause Nic ain't around, and Bammer is probably wounded, curled up in the fetal position, and Ruttnbuck is at work . . .
> 
> And I'm a SLEEPY buoy !!!!  Good night/day peeples !!!


No No: lissen heah, BN, oh never mind, you'll go to snoring pretending to be asleep........


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2013)

im ready fer fall, come on november!


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2013)

good morning...........................


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> good morning...........................



wazza matta lil guy?


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> wazza matta lil guy?



Da Beva had to cancel 2 shows due to poor ticket sales


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2013)

I just noticed.....it's lunch time

fried fish, broccoli, norther beanz


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I just noticed.....it's lunch time
> 
> fried fish, broccoli, norther beanz



it's only 10:20......................





hey.....somebody done fixed da clock


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> Da Beva had to cancel 2 shows due to poor ticket sales



Naw man, da beva alway sell out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> thats a plan! now what should i restrict her from


You could start by not letting her buy yogurt


Keebs said:


> you don't watch much t.v., do ya little fellar?
> 
> No No: lissen heah, BN, oh never mind, you'll go to snoring pretending to be asleep........


tv



rydert said:


> Da Beva had to cancel 2 shows due to poor ticket sales



Poor ticket sales? This surprises you


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> it's only 10:20......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I normly eat @ 9 45


----------



## Crickett (Mar 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> Da Beva had to cancel 2 shows due to poor ticket sales


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2013)

Checkers is whats for lunch.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 12, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Checkers is whats for lunch.



You gonna get dem loaded up franch fries? Wit da bacon and cheese and ranch!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2013)

Possum sardines and a diet orange crush.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Possum sardines and a diet orange crush.



nasty!!!! orangs crush be horribble


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> Da Beva had to cancel 2 shows due to poor ticket sales





Crickett said:


>



you already knew about the cancelled shows didn't ya Crickett?................................


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeeeuuuuuuppppppp.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2013)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yeeeuuuuuuppppppp.



whats up kim........you still pull up a seat at the green tamater from time to time?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Strang.....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 12, 2013)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yeeeuuuuuuppppppp.



Hey Kim.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Kim.



Hey gal.



Yeah I do Blood.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> you already knew about the cancelled shows didn't ya Crickett?................................


No No:No No:No No:


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Strang.....


You just want me to post so you can see da necklace..... dontcha?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 12, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You just want me to post so you can see da necklace..... dontcha?




You know it.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 12, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You just want me to post so you can see da necklace..... dontcha?



Dem poor lil tamies didn't stand a chance.....


----------



## kracker (Mar 12, 2013)

I have entirely too much blood in my alcohol system.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2013)

kracker said:


> I have entirely too much blood in my alcohol system.



we love you man!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 12, 2013)

...... 

baby sleeps like mommy..... alllll day!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Dem poor lil tamies didn't stand a chance.....













that was funny!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2013)

im out y'all have a good'an


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Mar 12, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> that was funny!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 12, 2013)

rydert said:


>



Can I have some? I'm hawngry.


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Can I have some? I'm hawngry.



I done et it all............................


----------



## Keebs (Mar 12, 2013)

HI! Bye!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 12, 2013)

Keebs said:


> HI! Bye!



its not 5 yet, u caint leave!!!No No:


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 12, 2013)

rydert said:


> I done et it all............................





Whata my posta do now?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2013)

Mama said they'd be days like this...... and yesterday. 
I need to drown my sorrows in a bowl or rice chex and milk.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey all...back from my extended vacation...all the Dolphins are safe!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2013)

My house smells like a smoke house. Got Jeff C's ham in my hallway, waiting on tomorrow's delivery.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh Wobbert-Woo!  and Keebs.... You have a text.      


I couldn't help myself.


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Mar 12, 2013)

My most favoritest band ever and they're gonna be a Wild Adventures this weekend.  

As much as I WOULD LOVE to see them, and it would be a nice reality break for Bait and myself, there's no way I'll pay to go out there and fight my way to the stage.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 12, 2013)

slip said:


>



PM me your number. 


Everybody loves kitty porn.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Oh Wobbert-Woo!  and Keebs.... You have a text.
> 
> 
> I couldn't help myself.



I got the text message, but don't know what you're trying to tell me.


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> PM me your number.
> 
> 
> Everybody loves kitty porn.



Uhhmmmmm



Sure, why not...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I got the text message, but don't know what you're trying to tell me.



Ol' Peach-Man has him some....


PEACHES!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 12, 2013)

slip said:


> Uhhmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, why not...



Okay, it's on the way. I sent it to Neil too. I figured he could use it after sitting in class all day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ol' Peach-Man has him some....
> 
> 
> PEACHES!



I guess i've been reading the political forum too much. Starting to look for symbolism in everything. 
Meh.... time to thaw out some crappie and bass fillets. In the mood for some home cooking tonight.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess i've been reading the political forum too much. Starting to look for symbolism in everything.
> Meh.... time to thaw out some crappie and bass fillets. In the mood for some home cooking tonight.



I think I'm just gonna whip me up some mashed taters and heat up the leftover chicken-n-dumplins.  


I'm so danged sleepy. I hate this time. I can't get to sleep and then I don't wanna wake up.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 12, 2013)

Good grief, a friend of mine entered my photo in a contest. I wondered what she was up to when she asked me "What makes a woman beautiful?". 

They accepted it and now my photo is in the contest. 

Maybe I'll win one of the trips to New York so Bait and I can mingle with some Yanks.


----------



## kracker (Mar 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> My most favoritest band ever and they're gonna be a Wild Adventures this weekend.
> 
> As much as I WOULD LOVE to see them, and it would be a nice reality break for Bait and myself, there's no way I'll pay to go out there and fight my way to the stage.


Go ahead and go. Just get there early if you have to be on first row.....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 12, 2013)

kracker said:


> Go ahead and go. Just get there early if you have to be on first row.....



Ahhhhh.... NO. 

As much as I love them, they weren't even hawt when they were younger. 

I just love their music.    

Love me some Wild Eyed Southern Boys... the song and the boys.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2013)

Saw 38 open for Skynard several years ago in Nashville.


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2013)

Tillin the garden dont help a head ache none a'tall.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good grief, a friend of mine entered my photo in a contest. I wondered what she was up to when she asked me "What makes a woman beautiful?".
> 
> They accepted it and now my photo is in the contest.
> 
> Maybe I'll win one of the trips to New York so Bait and I can mingle with some Yanks.



You'll need a personal assistant to take w/ you, right?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2013)

slip said:


> Tillin the garden dont help a head ache none a'tall.



Really?
Have you tried digging with a shovel or jogging around the block? That might help.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 12, 2013)

Are any of yall watchin the show Family Trade on GSN???....if not yall oughta be.... There really needs to be more people like them everywhere, the world would be a much better place!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> You'll need a personal assistant to take w/ you, right?



She won the contest, she did not lose it.


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Really?
> Have you tried digging with a shovel or jogging around the block? That might help.



I was going to fold my self up in a tractor tire and have somebody roll me down the bumpiest hill i could find. That might do the trick.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> She won the contest, she did not lose it.



I iz confoosed..... If you lose the contest they send you to New York with Crickett?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I iz confoosed..... If you lose the contest they send you to New York with Crickett?



No, if you lose the contest they send you to New York with rh.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No, if you lose the contest they send you to New York with rh.



I got chills down my spine just thinking about New York. Philadelphia was bad enough. There was a woman( i think it was a woman) that actually got mad at me for opening a door for her. No hope for them people.....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I got chills down my spine just thinking about New York. Philadelphia was bad enough. There was a woman( i think it was a woman) that actually got mad at me for opening a door for her. No hope for them people.....



The only thing I like about it is the Bagels, and my wife was born in the Bronx. I know a Moultrie boy and a Bronx girl is hard to figure, but I taught her how to grow collards and cook grits, so it worked out pretty good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The only thing I like about it is the Bagels, and my wife was born in the Bronx. I know a Moultrie boy and a Bronx girl is hard to figure, but I taught her how to grow collards and cook grits, so it worked out pretty good.



A Philly cheesesteak FROM Philly, is a true delicacy.
Oh, and the attraction of city girls to country boys is well known and documented.


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2013)

Every time i think of NYC i think of the time riding in the extendo-bus that was packed so full of people, every time it stopped and the door opened somebody had to step outside and jump back in right as the door was closing. Lawd, between the busses and subs, there is no such thing as personal space up there.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> A Philly cheesesteak FROM Philly, is a true delicacy.
> Oh, and the attraction of city girls to country boys is well known and documented.



That is the reason that I cant go up there very often, causes two or three catfights every time.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 12, 2013)

What is this new yerk yall speak bout?? Is it near Atlanta?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2013)

Hankus said:


> What is this new yerk yall speak bout?? Is it near Atlanta?



You better off not knowing Hank.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You better off not knowing Hank.



Thanks fer the heads up


----------



## slip (Mar 12, 2013)

I gotta head back up there again in a week or three, hankus you oughta come with me.You'd love it.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 12, 2013)

slip said:


> I gotta head back up there again in a week or three, hankus you oughta come with me.You'd love it.



I really prishate the offer but I gotta do something or other the next while or so........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 12, 2013)

Hankus said:


> What is this new yerk yall speak bout?? Is it near Atlanta?





KyDawg said:


> You better off not knowing Hank.





Hankus said:


> Thanks fer the heads up





I don't think new yerk is quite ready for Hank!!

Good evening friends, and neighbors!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2013)

Good evening buds and budettes !!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> She won the contest, she did not lose it.


 but I've never been to new york......



KyDawg said:


> No, if you lose the contest they send you to New York with rh.



 he he he that was funny!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 12, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I don't think new yerk is quite ready for Hank!!
> 
> Good evening friends, and neighbors!!



Evenin



Hooked On Quack said:


> Good evening buds and budettes !!!



Evenin



Crickett said:


> but I've never been to new york......
> 
> 
> 
> he he he that was funny!



Evenin


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2013)

Crickett said:


> but I've never been to new york......
> 
> 
> 
> he he he that was funny!



The reality of New York is a WHOLE LOT worse than what you think it'd be like.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2013)

Leon Manley =


----------



## kracker (Mar 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good evening buds and budettes !!!


What's shakin Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2013)

kracker said:


> What's shakin Quack?





Waitin on 7am !!!  How you feeling Richie ??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good evening buds and budettes !!!


Evening Brother!!..........We need a day at the farm!!



Crickett said:


> but I've never been to new york......


I've been to the innards of Lanter, and I don't think there would be any better in NY!!.......You ain't missing nothing!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Leon Manley =


yep



kracker said:


> What's shakin Quack?


'Sup Kracker!!............Good to see back around these parts!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waitin on 7am !!!  How you feeling Richie ??



Stop by Bro's farm and see if you hear any turkeys gobbling on the way home in the morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2013)

guess everybody done r u n o f t.....
night y'all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Brother!!..........We need a day at the farm!!
> 
> I've been to the innards of Lanter, and I don't think there would be any better in NY!!.......You ain't missing nothing!!
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> Stop by Bro's farm and see if you hear any turkeys gobbling on the way home in the morning.






Headed that way Thursday to help host a quail hunt for some business associates.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed that way Thursday to help host a quail hunt for some business associates.



Do Ya'll need a pickup dog??

Tucker may be able to point, and flush as well!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 12, 2013)

Doing better guys, still real weak.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 12, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do Ya'll need a pickup dog??




I'll check and see, usually the pointers pick 'em up.





kracker said:


> Doing better guys, still real weak.





Can't be but 2 thangs wrong wit ya, either you're drankin too much, or not enough . . . 


Hang in there bro, it'll get betta !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll check and see, usually the pointers pick 'em up



Just let me know!!...........Tucker has found, and flushed Pheasants at the tower shoots............Not so sure about his pointing abilities!!

If there is room for us I will take the day off to work this hunt!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just let me know!!...........Tucker has found, and flushed Pheasants at the tower shoots............Not so sure about his pointing abilities!!
> 
> If there is room for us I will take the day off to work this hunt!!





Will do !!  You might wanna give me a shout tomorrow and remind me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 13, 2013)

OK folks, let's get to Humping since it is officially HUMP DAY now.

Pass me some coffee so I might get these sleep monsters out of my eyes too.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Morning youngins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 13, 2013)

seems the mornings are coming earlier this week.  

Here EE and morn KyDawg,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2013)

'Morning gentlemen, less than an hour to go, 3 glorious days off !!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 13, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK folks, let's get to Humping since it is officially HUMP DAY now.
> 
> Pass me some coffee so I might get these sleep monsters out of my eyes too.


mernin sir


KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.


what up dawg


gobbleinwoods said:


> seems the mornings are coming earlier this week.
> 
> Here EE and morn KyDawg,


mernin gobblin


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning gentlemen, less than an hour to go, 3 glorious days off !!!


 to days off


Hankus said:


> Mornin



howboutit hankus


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2013)

Mornin Hump day, Got alot to do, but first, lets go find breakfast


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow, lady in the office is


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2013)

WOW that gal in da pank shirt in 38 Special's video gotta butt on her !!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 13, 2013)

morning ever body.......................


----------



## rydert (Mar 13, 2013)

It's gonna be a great day!!!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> It's gonna be a great day!!!!





well...well.....look at me


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> well...well.....look at me


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> well...well.....look at me





mudracing101 said:


>



you are all .... now get back ta what ever it was we was talkin about!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2013)

The lady in the office is NOT in a good mood. Some body got up on the wrong side of the bed this morning.


----------



## rydert (Mar 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> The lady in the office is NOT in a good mood. Some body got up on the wrong side of the bed this morning.



dey get that way sometime..........most of dem wominz is cray-cray........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I get to be a retriever tomorrow at the farm , step and fetch it . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> dey get that way sometime..........most of dem wominz is cray-cray........


 This one is way off


----------



## kracker (Mar 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> This one is way off


wwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy off


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2013)

i have teached my daughter well!!! the school just called and said she aint feelin good... I think she knows her daddy be going fishin an she just might get to go...


----------



## rydert (Mar 13, 2013)

where's keebs?...........................


----------



## pbradley (Mar 13, 2013)

I remember the days when you guys could knock out an entire driveler thread in a day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> where's keebs?...........................



She's outside washing my truck. Its got pollen all over it. I guess she's gonna make a career out of it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> i have teached my daughter well!!! the school just called and said she aint feelin good... I think she knows her daddy be going fishin an she just might get to go...



No No: School first


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> dey get that way sometime..........most of dem wominz is cray-cray........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow .. majic


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2013)

ok, new modem, cleared for take off............ but still    but at least I can peak in on ya'll!


----------



## rydert (Mar 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wow .. majic



I know.........I was confused for second.........only a second though.........


----------



## rydert (Mar 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, new modem, cleared for take off............ but still    but at least I can peak in on ya'll!



hey keebs...........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey keebs...........


  geezer  tryin to tell me something?


----------



## rydert (Mar 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> geezer  tryin to tell me something?



naw..............thought you might need a laugh


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> I know.........I was confused for second.........only a second though.........



Oh well, i stayed confused.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, new modem, cleared for take off............ but still    but at least I can peak in on ya'll!



You missed a spot.


----------



## slip (Mar 13, 2013)

Back from running around tractor supply and the local seed shop....thinkin i might do a little bridge fishing before work. Its dang windy though...


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 13, 2013)

slip said:
			
		

> Back from running around tractor supply and the local seed shop....thinkin i might do a little bridge fishing before work. Its dang windy though...




I loooove TS...... but...my bank acct sure dont!!!



_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> naw..............thought you might need a laugh


 I did and I did..........


mudracing101 said:


> Oh well, i stayed confused.


really?


mudracing101 said:


> You missed a spot.


 so sue me!


slip said:


> Back from running around tractor supply and the local seed shop....thinkin i might do a little bridge fishing before work. Its dang windy though...


I love Tractor Supply!


----------



## slip (Mar 13, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> I loooove TS...... but...my bank acct sure dont!!!





Keebs said:


> I love Tractor Supply!



Me too!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> I loooove TS...... but...my bank acct sure dont!!!
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


 mine neither, that's why I haz to stay away......
How's da baby?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 13, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



He just got threw eating! But he was being a fussy butt the whole time!


_Posted from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2013)

Later ya'll


----------



## rydert (Mar 13, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Later ya'll



later mud


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> He just got threw eating! But he was being a fussy butt the whole time!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


I'll try to get by after work, gotta get horse feed........ 


mudracing101 said:


> Later ya'll


where you going this time of day?


rydert said:


> later mud


I thought he'd NEVER leave!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2013)

I feel like doo doo . . .


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 13, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Otay!


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I feel like doo doo . . .



You feel like a dog?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I feel like doo doo . . .





stringmusic said:


> You feel like a dog?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 13, 2013)

....... Im hungry!!!

I want some mickey ds!!!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You feel like a dog?





Keebs said:


>





Awake/working for 18 hrs, 2 hrs sleep .





lilD1188 said:


> ....... Im hungry!!!
> 
> I want some mickey ds!!!!
> 
> ...





McD's, ewwwwwwwwwww . . .   (eating a dead horse)


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by stringmusic
> 
> ...



Only if ur over there in europe or ireland or somewhere over the big.pond, not here!! 


_Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> ....... Im hungry!!!
> 
> I want some mickey ds!!!!
> 
> ...


No No: not healthy enough eating for my granbaby!No No:


Hooked On Quack said:


> Awake/working for 18 hrs, 2 hrs sleep .
> McD's, ewwwwwwwwwww . . .   (eating a dead horse)




Ok, since Mud up & left me I guess I'll go on home too........ maybe have time for a side trip............


----------



## Crickett (Mar 13, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> ....... Im hungry!!!
> 
> I want some mickey ds!!!!
> 
> ...



Hmmm...... fries sound good!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 13, 2013)

Pffffft on fries I done got beer an a drank


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Pffffft on fries I done got beer an a drank



Beers go good with a drank.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh well, I was 'pose to visit a funeral home tonight to pay my respects, but I don't thank they'd 'preciate me showing up 'bout toxed up . . .


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 13, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Yaa it is its got carbs, meat and veggies and dairy all the food groups!! Plus im sposed to be eating an extra 500 calories anyways!!


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 13, 2013)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Mm yup with a biggie mac....


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hmmm...... fries sound good!



Not anymore. As if the food wasn't cheap already, their fries are a lot smaller and just not any good. Like eating a can of tater sticks.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2013)

Good Lord.  

The drive to and from Douglas is a doozie. 70 miles even. 70 miles of town to town. 14 miles til the next human. 21 miles to the next store. Turn left at the four point deer on the right. Gaze at the beautiful Alapaha River calling my name. 

I left my house at 7:00am. I got there at 8:58. I totally forgot about the SEVEN school zones I had to go through.  At least I don't have to deal with them on the way home.  

On another note, Quest buys our scrubs. As many times as I've tried to place orders, I've only gotten two sets of scrubs, they were always out of what I wanted. 

They also allow us to wear Khakis and a polo with the Quest logo. I ordered two sets of khakis and two polos. One blue and one green. 

I got home and had two packages. Four pairs of khakis, two green shirts and two blue shirts.  I guess it's a good thing cause the blue shirts are cut WAY smaller than the green ones.  Guess I'll be sending them back. 

One more day this week of driving to Douglas.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good Lord.
> 
> The drive to and from Douglas is a doozie. 70 miles even. 70 miles of town to town. 14 miles til the next human. 21 miles to the next store. Turn left at the four point deer on the right. Gaze at the beautiful Alapaha River calling my name.
> 
> ...



You will probably play hooky one day, and be sitting by the Alapaha with a cane pole and a picnic lunch.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good Lord.
> 
> The drive to and from Douglas is a doozie. 70 miles even. 70 miles of town to town. 14 miles til the next human. 21 miles to the next store. Turn left at the four point deer on the right. Gaze at the beautiful Alapaha River calling my name.
> 
> ...



Well, you think thats bad.... i just found out that my jig tying order from 3 weeks ago hasn't shipped yet because they were out of 4-strand floss jig tying thread. 

Broiled crappie and bass with sweet bourbon glaze and steak taters tonight. We ended up with Zaxby's last night because Bubbette's church group meeting went late.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2013)

How stupid is it that when you're stupid hungry, a hand full of Fritos might as well be a danged steak and baked tater.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You will probably play hooky one day, and be sitting by the Alapaha with a cane pole and a picnic lunch.



I actually have a friend whose backyard IS the Alapaha.  

I have to pass right by his house on my way to Douglas. He told me a few months ago to bring the family and we'd "walk the Alapaha" like we used to do and fish from sandbar to sandbar.  

Unfortunately, the Alapaha is a little HIGH  right now for walking. 

I think I just might take him up on that offer this summer. I always had an awesome time with him and our friends walking that shallow water and fishing those little holes we'd find.  


Yeah, you're right though. Let me work on a Friday when they close at 1:00 and I don't have to be home at a certain time. I'll certainly take me a pole and stop by the bridge.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, you think thats bad.... i just found out that my jig tying order from 3 weeks ago hasn't shipped yet because they were out of 4-strand floss jig tying thread.
> 
> Broiled crappie and bass with sweet bourbon glaze and steak taters tonight. We ended up with Zaxby's last night because Bubbette's church group meeting went late.



Bait is picking something up tonight. Neither of us has had time to go to the grocery store and we have a freezer full of chicken, deer and wild pig. We're sick of chicken this week. 

Not sure what it's gonna be. Probably Wendy's and their sucky fries.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Bait is picking something up tonight. Neither of us has had time to go to the grocery store and we have a freezer full of chicken, deer and wild pig. We're sick of chicken this week.
> 
> Not sure what it's gonna be. Probably Wendy's and their sucky fries.



I ate some deer roast last week. Cut into bite size pieces, wrapped with bacon, skewered, a splash of dale's steak sauce, and broiled for 6 minutes a side. I use a sliver of onion too, but i know Fishbro can't handle onion.


----------



## kracker (Mar 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> How stupid is it that when you're stupid hungry, a hand full of Fritos might as well be a danged steak and baked tater.


Since I've been put on this low sodium diet, I think a sack of chili cheese Fritos would be better than a steak and tater.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2013)

kracker said:


> Since I've been put on this low sodium diet, I think a sack of chili cheese Fritos would be better than a steak and tater.


You got that right . One thing ive noticed since ive had to cut out salt is that foods high in sodium, like the bread in jersey mikes sammiches actually burns my tongue   

Oh  and my freaking internet is down. I hate windstream


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I ate some deer roast last week. Cut into bite size pieces, wrapped with bacon, skewered, a splash of dale's steak sauce, and broiled for 6 minutes a side. I use a sliver of onion too, but i know Fishbro can't handle onion.



Tonight's meal has to be "Abbey friendly" so we must refrain from any wild animals unless it's spicy fried quail cooked by her Uncle Muddyfoots (whom she detests as much as she does you).    





kracker said:


> Since I've been put on this low sodium diet, I think a sack of chili cheese Fritos would be better than a steak and tater.



I'm so sorry. I know that has got to be a demon to deal with. 

I downloaded this app on my iPhone called "MyNetDiary" which keeps up with your calories for the day. It breaks down your sodium, cholesterol, sugar and everything. You can input exercise, the amount, what kind and for how long and it'll calculate calories burned. It even maps out a diet plan if you want it to. I should be 30 pounds lighter by September if I stay on track.  
The other day, I started out great with 2 cups of Special K Red Berries and 2% milk. Then I ate two slices of homemade pizza. Boy, that app let me have it, letting me know I had exceeded my RDA of sodium before I ever got my afternoon snack.    

If you've got an iPhone or a Droid, it's an awesome app to have if you can remember to log everything you eat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2013)

kracker said:


> Since I've been put on this low sodium diet, I think a sack of chili cheese Fritos would be better than a steak and tater.


Time for you to learn a spice rack and salt substitutes. There's a lot of good stuff out there! Mrs. Dash ain't one of them. 


turtlebug said:


> Tonight's meal has to be "Abbey friendly" so we must refrain from any wild animals unless it's spicy fried quail cooked by her Uncle Muddyfoots (whom she detests as much as she does you).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, i'm in good company if i'm almost  up to Muddy level! 
Spicy fried quail DOES sound awesome though!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 13, 2013)

who wants to come finish my discussion questions for my criminal procedure class and type up my research paper???


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2013)

Evenin friends!! Wore out, but happy happy happy, to be home!!


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Mar 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh  and my freaking internet is down. I hate windstream



^^^ this... ours was out last three days. Either they're upgrading due to the bad publicity as of late (CBS Atlanta) or just more WS shenanigans...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin friends!! Wore out, but happy happy happy, to be home!!



Evening Jeff, glad you guys made it home safely, was nice to meet you.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 13, 2013)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> ^^^ this... ours was out last three days. Either they're upgrading due to the bad publicity as of late (CBS Atlanta) or just more WS shenanigans...



 I hate windstream. We have to reset our modem 2-3 x's a day!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2013)

crappie and bass nuggets pan fried in olive oil and then smothered in lime juice, butter, and some sort of chopped up messican chili pepper. GOOOOD Stuff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff, glad you guys made it home safely, was nice to meet you.



Same here, Charlie. It was our pleasure. You don't know how much we appreciated you and Linda going out your way to accommodate us!  

I hope we didn't cut into your nap time too bad!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Same here, Charlie. It was our pleasure. You don't know how much we appreciated you and Linda going out your way to accommodate us!
> 
> I hope we didn't cut into your nap time too bad!



You are welcome here anytime Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You are welcome here anytime Jeff.



Next time you roll through here, holler at me!! We owe ya one!!


----------



## slip (Mar 13, 2013)

Sup folks ...


----------



## Crickett (Mar 13, 2013)

slip said:


> Sup folks ...



Ain't it past your bedtime youngin'?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 13, 2013)

Babyboy does not like bath time!!!....but he smells so good now!!


_Posted from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Crickett (Mar 13, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Babyboy does not like bath time!!!....but he smells so good now!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App  for  Android_



Awwww....I miss those days!  no more babies for me!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 13, 2013)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



He didnt like it...  but the water was probably a little on the cold side to him i gotta get a water thermometer but i massaged some lavender lotion on him and he liked that now hes passed out in his swing!


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Crickett (Mar 13, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> He didnt like it...  but the water was probably a little on the cold side to him i gotta get a water thermometer but i massaged some lavender lotion on him and he liked that now hes passed out in his swing!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_



I use to use the lavender lotion on my son! That stuff works great!


----------



## slip (Mar 13, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ain't it past your bedtime youngin'?


 Just got home from work.

Off tomorrow, gunna play in the mud...


lilD1188 said:


> Babyboy does not like bath time!!!....but he smells so good now!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App  for  Android_



Just wait until he gets old enough to swim in the creek and play in the woods.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 13, 2013)

slip said:


> Just got home from work.
> 
> Off tomorrow, gunna play in the mud...
> 
> ...


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 13, 2013)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



I think its starting to work on me lol!!! But i got to much to do to go to sleep now!


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 13, 2013)

slip said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Crickett
> 
> ...



I actually cant wait for that, this infant/newborn stage scares me, hes to fragile!! Lol


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2013)

thirstythursdayalready?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 14, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Thirsty Thursday to everyone.

Gobblin, looks like you got up super early this morning.  I got a few extra winks this morning in hopes that your fresh brewed pot of hot coffee would get my rear in gear.  A couple of cups will hit the spot this frosty morning for sure.  Got lots to do today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2013)

Still no internet service. Windstream still sucks


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Still no internet service. Windstream still sucks



Had to reset my modem this morning twice.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 14, 2013)

Morning Fly by.

Howdy folks.   Yall be having a great day now, ya hear.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Thirsty Thursday to everyone.
> 
> Gobblin, looks like you got up super early this morning.  I got a few extra winks this morning in hopes that your fresh brewed pot of hot coffee would get my rear in gear.  A couple of cups will hit the spot this frosty morning for sure.  Got lots to do today.


mornin EE 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Still no internet service. Windstream still sucks


mornin sir


Sterlo58 said:


> Had to reset my modem this morning twice.


mornin try doing this 


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Fly by.
> 
> Howdy folks.   Yall be having a great day now, ya hear.



howbout it ya dang redneck


----------



## Crickett (Mar 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Still no internet service. Windstream still sucks



Yep



Sterlo58 said:


> Had to reset my modem this morning twice.


I haven't had to reset mine......yet! 


Does y'all's seem to be worse when it rains?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2013)

New modem here, but Mediacom, still going good!
Hey ya'll, now back to


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

Moanin kids....gotta return a rental in a little bit, but need a drivel fix first


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids....gotta return a rental in a little bit, but need a drivel fix first


 welcome home!
later, got more rosters to make & list for the t-shirt guy to get done!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> welcome home!
> later, got more rosters to make & list for the t-shirt guy to get done!



That's a start!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

I reckon I'll go return the rental, CYL!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2013)

today is my friday........again


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

Morning youngins


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I'll go return the rental, CYL!!





blood on the ground said:


> today is my friday........again


 fishing on the agenda 2morrow?


KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins


 Hi there, Baconator!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2013)

Mornin ya'll , looks awfully slow in here. Today is my Friday  Jeep is loaded on the trailer, got load the firewood and its off to Florida for a long weekend


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

Dont take any bottles with 99 on them with you Mud.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll , looks awfully slow in here. Today is my Friday  Jeep is loaded on the trailer, got load the firewood and its off to Florida for a long weekend


 I forgot it was THIS weekend..................  Have fun, dip your toes in the sand for me!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont take any bottles with 99 on them with you Mud.


 how's he gonna know what number to start singing at if he don't?!?!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how's he gonna know what number to start singing at if he don't?!?!



Pretty quick today aint we?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> today is my friday........again



 Today is my OFF day for the next 2 weeks 



KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins



Afternoon Pops!! Almost time for your nap. 



Keebs said:


> fishing on the agenda 2morrow?
> 
> Hi there, Baconator!



Com'on woman, you can do better than that  



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll , looks awfully slow in here. Today is my Friday  Jeep is loaded on the trailer, got load the firewood and its off to Florida for a long weekend



What up..... we gonna have to call you Sandro from now on


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

A nap would be nice Jeff, but I got a two year old today that thinks Grumpy should be playing cars with him. I dont like to play cars with him because he will not let me have the General Lee.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Today is my OFF day for the next 2 weeks
> _*$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*_
> 
> Com'on woman, you can do better than that


sorry, Chief, I'll try to do betta..........


KyDawg said:


> A nap would be nice Jeff, but I got a two year old today that thinks Grumpy should be playing cars with him. I dont like to play cars with him because he will not let me have the General Lee.


 just take it from him............


----------



## kracker (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> A nap would be nice Jeff, but I got a two year old today that thinks Grumpy should be playing cars with him. I dont like to play cars with him because he will not let me have the General Lee.



Tell him you are Roscoe P. Coltrane!



Keebs said:


> sorry, Chief, I'll try to do betta..........
> 
> just take it from him............





I know you will.....or else!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hey.



 How ya doin Mr. Grandpa kracker?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hey.


 Hey you!


Jeff C. said:


> Tell him you are Roscoe P. Coltrane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kracker (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How ya doin Mr. Grandpa kracker?


Been litening to the toady little Irishman on youtube for the last hour. It's your fault, I'm just trying to figure out a way to blame it on you...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

Afternoon Mr kracker, I hope you are feeling well today.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> just take it from him............



I tried that, but he has Granny on his side. Its just not fair.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey you!



No facepalms please!! No No:

 





kracker said:


> Been litening to the toady little Irishman on youtube for the last hour. It's your fault, I'm just trying to figure out a way to blame it on you...



 You've sent me down the wormhole on a several occasions, my friend!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I tried that, but he has Granny on his side. Its just not fair.


 ok, I got it, go buy one just for you & don't let HIM have it!


Jeff C. said:


> No facepalms please!! No No:
> 
> 
> 
> You've sent me down the wormhole on a several occasions, my friend!!


 bossy today, huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont take any bottles with 99 on them with you Mud.






Keebs said:


> I forgot it was THIS weekend..................  Have fun, dip your toes in the sand for me!


No Sand, alll mud


Jeff C. said:


> Today is my OFF day for the next 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sir, Truck/mud event.



kracker said:


> Hey.


What up Kracker



mudracing101 said:


> Hey



Hey mud


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> fishing on the agenda 2morrow?
> 
> Hi there, Baconator!


yep, kids are off schew tomorrow so we are headin to the hooch down around franklin 


mudracing101 said:


> Hey



whats up mud, I see yer headin to florida.... bidness er pleasure


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> yep, kids are off schew tomorrow so we are headin to the hooch down around franklin
> 
> 
> whats up mud, I see yer headin to florida.... bidness er pleasure



All for fun


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I tried that, but he has Granny on his side. Its just not fair.



You had better do as told then!! 



Keebs said:


> ok, I got it, go buy one just for you & don't let HIM have it!
> 
> bossy today, huh?



Enough with the backtalk, just obey me woman!! 






mudracing101 said:


> No Sand, alll mud
> No sir, Truck/mud event.
> 
> What up Kracker
> ...



Didn't know Florida had any mud!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey





mudracing101 said:


> No Sand, alll mud
> No sir, Truck/mud event.
> What up Kracker
> Hey mud





blood on the ground said:


> yep, kids are off schew tomorrow so we are headin to the hooch down around franklin
> 
> 
> whats up mud, I see yer headin to florida.... bidness er pleasure


 I miss spring break..............


Jeff C. said:


> Enough with the backtalk, just obey me woman!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Didn't know Florida had any mud!!


 I didn't either..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I miss spring break..............



Who ruffled your tail feathers?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I miss spring break..............



its teacha werk day or somethin like that tomorrow, spring break is in a couple of weeks! these kids get so many breaks over the school its hard to keep up with'em all... aint got much of a summer though


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

I'd go to Fla this weekend, but I might not get through Georgia.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I'd go to Fla this weekend, but I might not get through Georgia.



You stopping by with some bacon or chicken livers????


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll , looks awfully slow in here. Today is my Friday  Jeep is loaded on the trailer, got load the firewood and its off to Florida for a long weekend



brang me a jar of sand n shells back..pwease!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh dear Lord.......


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Who ruffled your tail feathers?


 dagnabit, you know me too well.................


blood on the ground said:


> its teacha werk day or somethin like that tomorrow, spring break is in a couple of weeks! these kids get so many breaks over the school its hard to keep up with'em all... aint got much of a summer though


 I STILL miss spring break!


KyDawg said:


> I'd go to Fla this weekend, but I might not get through Georgia.





Nitram4891 said:


> You stopping by with some bacon or chicken livers????


bacon, bacon, bacon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> brang me a jar of sand n shells back..pwease!!!!


No No: he done said, no said, all mud, don't know why he's even going, do you?


Crickett said:


> Oh dear Lord.......


 Uh-Oh, now what??????


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> brang me a jar of sand n shells back..pwease!!!!



Would a jar of Mud and gravel suffice? 



Crickett said:


> Oh dear Lord.......



That poor horse


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dagnabit, you know me too well.................
> 
> I STILL miss spring break!
> 
> ...



did you say something?


----------



## rydert (Mar 14, 2013)

what's a cyber bully?.......


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: he done said, no said, all mud, don't know why he's even going, do you?
> 
> Uh-Oh, now what??????



why go to fla for mud we have plenty here fla is for SAND N SUN!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dagnabit, you know me too well.................
> 
> I STILL miss spring break!
> 
> ...



I'm just in a  Keebsy mood, you know I missed ya!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> You stopping by with some bacon or chicken livers????



I forgot you had that fancy way of cooking chicken livers Martin. What did you call it?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I forgot you had that fancy way of cooking chicken livers Martin. What did you call it?



Foie Gras but you have to do that with duck or goose liver and it has to be real fatty.  I like my chicken livers just fried or sauteed in butter.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> did you say something?


No No:nope, not a werd.........


rydert said:


> what's a cyber bully?.......


someone who picks at you via internet forum/email/etc......... who ya want us to get after?


lilD1188 said:


> why go to fla for mud we have plenty here fla is for SAND N SUN!!!


 That's my girl!


Jeff C. said:


> I'm just in a  Keebsy mood, you know I missed ya!!


 


Nitram4891 said:


> Foie Gras but you have to do that with duck or goose liver and it has to be real fatty.  I like my chicken livers just fried or sauteed in butter.


 I love fried livers & gizzards!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: he done said, no said, all mud, don't know why he's even going, do you?
> 
> Uh-Oh, now what??????




http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7693633&postcount=107


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You had better do as told then!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> I didn't either..............


I'll send ya'll a pic and show ya



lilD1188 said:


> brang me a jar of sand n shells back..pwease!!!!


Do you hear the words that are coming out of my mouth


Crickett said:


> Oh dear Lord.......


Whats wrong, them redneck hillbilly's ridin in your yard again



rydert said:


> what's a cyber bully?.......


Keebs


KyDawg said:


> I forgot you had that fancy way of cooking chicken livers Martin. What did you call it?


Yuck, he can have the livers , i like the bacon



Keebs said:


> I love fried livers & gizzards With SYRUP!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7693633&postcount=107



Double facepalm.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Would a jar of Mud and gravel suffice?
> 
> 
> 
> That poor horse



nooo cause i can get that from the yard......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> nooo cause i can get that from the yard......



Not Flo-rida mud......it's rare


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg IS a nice old man!!  BTW, he's sneaky too, he took the check for dinner that evenin and there was 3 of us!  

But that ain't all, looky here:


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> KyDawg IS a nice old man!!  BTW, he's sneaky too, he took the check for dinner that evenin and there was 3 of us!
> 
> But that ain't all, looky here:



Yeah, he is


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, he is



Nice or old?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice or old?



Old,..i meant nice. Nice and old


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Old,..i meant nice. Nice and old



I figger he's nappin right about now!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I figger he's nappin right about now!!



Thats what old people do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats what old people do.



Shhhhhhh......I'm dozin!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats what old people do.



i like naps and im not old!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> i like naps and im not old!!!



Same here!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

I aint to dadgum old to come down there and find Yall.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> i like naps and im not old!!!


Youre lazy


Jeff C. said:


> Same here!!



Youre old


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I aint to dadgum old to come down there and find Yall.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I aint to dadgum old to come down there and find Yall.



Old people wake up grouchy


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Youre lazy
> 
> 
> Youre old



i am notttt!!!!!!!..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> i am notttt!!!!!!!..............



Your mama said you never did those dishes


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Your mama said you never did those dishes



how can i do dishes with one hand??? i has a baby now, dishes dont have to be done!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2013)

Alright , time to go! Ya'll have a good weekend , im out. See ya Monday 
Oh and Kydawg just teasin bout the age



LATER!!


----------



## slip (Mar 14, 2013)

Good time in the woods. Found a 5 gal bucket full of old jars, cut 10 pounds of really good fatwood and got that dadgum hornets nest finally. 

Pics to come later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I aint to dadgum old to come down there and find Yall.





mudracing101 said:


> Youre lazy
> 
> 
> Youre old





mudracing101 said:


> Old people wake up grouchy





lilD1188 said:


> i am notttt!!!!!!!..............





mudracing101 said:


> Alright , time to go! Ya'll have a good weekend , im out. See ya Monday
> Oh and Kydawg just teasin bout the age
> 
> 
> ...



May Mud get sand in his tailpipe!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright , time to go! Ya'll have a good weekend , im out. See ya Monday
> Oh and Kydawg just teasin bout the age
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoy Florida mud Mud.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7693633&postcount=107





mudracing101 said:


> I'll send ya'll a pic and show ya
> 
> 
> Do you hear the words that are coming out of my mouth
> ...





T.P. said:


> Double facepalm.


this too!


Jeff C. said:


> KyDawg IS a nice old man!!  BTW, he's sneaky too, he took the check for dinner that evenin and there was 3 of us!
> 
> But that ain't all, looky here:





KyDawg said:


> I aint to dadgum old to come down there and find Yall.


 Dare ya!


lilD1188 said:


> i am notttt!!!!!!!..............


cough*cough*sure*cough*cough


mudracing101 said:


> Alright , time to go! Ya'll have a good weekend , im out. See ya Monday
> Oh and Kydawg just teasin bout the age
> 
> 
> ...


 bye, be safe, have fun!


slip said:


> Good time in the woods. Found a 5 gal bucket full of old jars, cut 10 pounds of really good fatwood and got that dadgum hornets nest finally.
> 
> Pics to come later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

slip said:


> Good time in the woods. Found a 5 gal bucket full of old jars, cut 10 pounds of really good fatwood and got that dadgum hornets nest finally.
> 
> Pics to come later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2013)

Booo


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Booo



Was that a boo  or a booooooooo


----------



## Crickett (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok y'all, is playing "Words" w/ someone who has a limited vocabulary, cheating?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ok y'all, is playing "Words" w/ someone who has a limited vocabulary, cheating?



indubitably!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ok y'all, is playing "Words" w/ someone who has a limited vocabulary, cheating?



Uhh.....I can't think of the word!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> indubitably!



Even IF this person is 33 years old?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ok y'all, is playing "Words" w/ someone who has a limited vocabulary, cheating?





rhbama3 said:


> indubitably!





Jeff C. said:


> Uhh.....I can't think of the word!



See!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Even IF this person is 33 years old?



 Not "cheating", but maybe unfair.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> today is my friday........again





rhbama3 said:


> indubitably!



well blood enjoy tomorrow.

bama is bush still prez?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Not "cheating", but maybe unfair.



 It's my sister so I'll just consider this payback for all those years she tortured me when we were kids!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Even IF this person is 33 years old?



What are you gonna do? Wait on them to go to colllege?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What are you gonna do? Wait on them to go to colllege?



Uhhh...nope!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well blood enjoy tomorrow.
> 
> bama is bush still prez?



YES!!!!


but then i wake up and i "haz da sadz".


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> It's my sister so I'll just consider this payback for all those years she tortured me when we were kids!



That's a different story then, I take it she's  your elder?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> 
> but then i wake up and i "haz da sadz".



I hope to wake and find it all a dream.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2013)

The girls want Cracker Barrel for supper. I'm not gonna argue since i didn't feel like cooking anyway.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2013)

cheeken and baked tater here


----------



## Crickett (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That's a different story then, I take it she's  your elder?



No she's "the baby" & I'm "the middle child"


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cheeken and baked tater here



Close.....cheeken and tater salad!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Close.....cheeken and tater salad!!



working a bowl of ice cream for dessert.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

Cheeken and dumplings, with mustard greens and fried Apples.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> working a bowl of ice cream for dessert.



We must be on the same page, ice cream for dessert here also. My son is crushing oreos for a topping as we speak


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2013)

gots my interwebs back, finally.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> gots my interwebs back, finally.



Where'z it been?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

Cheeseburger Happy Meal.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Where'z it been?


Who knows, Windstream is in charge, so I'm bettin someone at their headend fell asleep at the console or spilled their coffee on the server or something stupid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Cheeseburger Happy Meal.



What was da prize?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by gobbleinwoods
> 
> ...



Tater salad sounds good might have to go fix some up!! 


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 14, 2013)

Somebody PLEASE kill the meth thread. 

I'm thinking someone has had an addict experience too close to home and has been made quite bitter by it.  


On another note. Man it's good to be through for the week. All that driving wears you out.   One thing I did enjoy and come to realize, Atkinson County has some beautiful woods. 


(Yeah, I posted in the correct thread this time)


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Somebody PLEASE kill the meth thread.
> 
> I'm thinking someone has had an addict experience too close to home and has been made quite bitter by it.
> 
> ...



I have seen this post before.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:
			
		

> Somebody PLEASE kill the meth thread.
> 
> I'm thinking someone has had an addict experience too close to home and has been made quite bitter by it.
> 
> ...



Everytime i try to read that thread my bp starts to rise!! 


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Tater salad sounds good might have to go fix some up!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_



Hey lilD!!!  How's Junior? 



turtlebug said:


> Somebody PLEASE kill the meth thread.
> 
> I'm thinking someone has had an addict experience too close to home and has been made quite bitter by it.
> 
> ...



PM incoming!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Hes good, sleeping and eating all the time!! And growing, its amazing how much hes changed in just under two weeks!


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I have seen this post before.



De javu?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What was da prize?



A Barbie Doll on a plastic pedestal. Pure junk, it don't do nothing but just stand there.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> PM incoming!!



Thank You. 

Reply sent.


----------



## slip (Mar 14, 2013)

Good day to be outside... Found a bunch of old jars, 10 pounds of the best (Though hard to tell from the sun glare) fatwood i've ever personally seen, that hornets nest that has been taunting me for ever and a half rotten dolls head that is something im sure ill have nightmares about for the rest of my life. Figure ill take it to work and scare some bosses.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 14, 2013)

Post nasal drip sucks. 

Had to laugh at the "Pollen Alert" on the local news radio station this morning.

Where the heck have they been for the last month?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Somebody PLEASE kill the meth thread.
> 
> I'm thinking someone has had an addict experience too close to home and has been made quite bitter by it.
> 
> ...



I've already been thru there with a flyswatter twice. If T.P. wants it gone, or the inmates get totally out of hand, i'll delete it. 
Any time a thread is requiring a mod check it often, its nearing the end.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I've already been thru there with a flyswatter twice. If T.P. wants it gone, or the inmates get totally out of hand, i'll delete it.
> Any time a thread is requiring a mod check it often, its nearing the end.



Feel free to lock it or delete it now if need be. It lost it's direction a while back.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 14, 2013)

slip said:


> Good day to be outside... Found a bunch of old jars, 10 pounds of the best (Though hard to tell from the sun glare) fatwood i've ever personally seen, that hornets nest that has been taunting me for ever and a half rotten dolls head that is something im sure ill have nightmares about for the rest of my life. Figure ill take it to work and scare some bosses.



Good haul Slipster!    


Now for the doll's head and the nightmares that I'M GONNA HAVE... I think I'll have to send you some more pictures of my feline friends.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I've already been thru there with a flyswatter twice. If T.P. wants it gone, or the inmates get totally out of hand, i'll delete it.
> Any time a thread is requiring a mod check it often, its nearing the end.



Only reason I said that is because ONE being (I refuse to use the word "human" to describe this person) seems to think all drug addicts are scum and got what they deserve. 

His opinion could really deter someone from helping someone that truly needs it.  





Did I say post nasal drip sucks already?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I've already been thru there with a flyswatter twice. If T.P. wants it gone, or the inmates get totally out of hand, i'll delete it.
> Any time a thread is requiring a mod check it often, its nearing the end.



I just enjoy looking at the Chiefs avy, didn't really know what the thread was about.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I just enjoy looking at the Chiefs avy, didn't really know what the thread was about.



Yeah, Osceola likes to torment us on occasion. I bet Bugsy could tell you who that is.


----------



## slip (Mar 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good haul Slipster!
> 
> 
> Now for the doll's head and the nightmares that I'M GONNA HAVE... I think I'll have to send you some more pictures of my feline friends.



I didnt even want to take it home, but was forced too. I said it had to ride in the back of the truck and if doors start slamming them selfs we're taking it back to where we found it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

T.P. said:


> A Barbie Doll on a plastic pedestal. Pure junk, it don't do nothing but just stand there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 14, 2013)

slip said:


> Good day to be outside... Found a bunch of old jars, 10 pounds of the best (Though hard to tell from the sun glare) fatwood i've ever personally seen, that hornets nest that has been taunting me for ever and a half rotten dolls head that is something im sure ill have nightmares about for the rest of my life. Figure ill take it to work and scare some bosses.



Good find, slipster!! I actually like the doll head 



rhbama3 said:


> I've already been thru there with a flyswatter twice. If T.P. wants it gone, or the inmates get totally out of hand, i'll delete it.
> Any time a thread is requiring a mod check it often, its nearing the end.





T.P. said:


> Feel free to lock it or delete it now if need be. It lost it's direction a while back.



I've had to bite my tongue several times today in regards to what it turned into......it hurt too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good find, slipster!! I actually like the doll head
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not an issue any more. Lot of good info there though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2013)

Slip's avatar is really weirding me out.....


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 14, 2013)

Slip,
You can come over to my farm and look for stuff.
There is a pile on a hillside in the woods with stuff from at least the 50s, tractor fenders, cans, bottles, jars etc.
You can come clean it up anytime!

My parents carried me to the old dump from the 1800s in Savannah many years ago.
We got a lot of old bottles, blue,green,brown, all colors of glass. A few with the glass stoppers.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Slip's avatar is really weirding me out.....



It means you should leave Chucky alone.


----------



## slip (Mar 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Slip's avatar is really weirding me out.....



Well i figure this way i wont be the only one up at 4am from a bad nightmare posting on the forum .... Misery loves company and i dont wanna be alone.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Slip's avatar is really weirding me out.....



Before I go to bed. Bait has a surprise for you when you come over to slaughter thunder chickens with me. 

Daddy used to pour his own lead for his muzzle loaders. Bait got a lot of his stuff for me including an ammo box full of lead.

He said something tonight about letting you go through it and get what you want. I just want the blocks and the smelter/melter thingie. 

I got his coffee cup that I gave him in 1991. He used it every day. 

Oh yes, I also have a new decoration in my living room. 



The engine has been completely rebuilt and chromed. The rest of the bike is in your bedroom.  

Bait thinks it's an awesome "conversation piece".    

I think he's gonna pay dearly.  

It's a BSA Rocket 3. Beautiful bike but I'd rather admire it from afar rather than use it for a foot stool while I'm watching Big Bang Theory.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Before I go to bed. Bait has a surprise for you when you come over to slaughter thunder chickens with me.
> 
> Daddy used to pour his own lead for his muzzle loaders. Bait got a lot of his stuff for me including an ammo box full of lead.
> 
> ...



Holy cow......


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

Cooked any ham yet Jeff?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

Who took a bite out of the seat?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks like a machinegun barrel hidden in the muffler!

Cool old bike.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

Night Youngins.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Night Youngins.



Peace out.


----------



## slip (Mar 14, 2013)

Night errybody.... See you all at 4am, bug eyed and in cold sweats....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

Sitting up late tonight with a 2 year old that has a bad chest cold and a sore throat. He is tough one, I would be in bed whining for Granny to bring me some of the recipe.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sitting up late tonight with a 2 year old that has a bad chest cold and a sore throat. He is tough one, I would be in bed whining for Granny to bring me some of the recipe.



My Grandmaw thought a small glass of Southern Comfort on ice was the cure for everything. Can't say that she was wrong. It sure helped me sleep better when i was sick.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

I am thinking two fingers with honey.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am thinking two fingers with honey.



Thats the usual dosage. One finger per year of age. 
Why add honey? Its already in there.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Mar 14, 2013)

hi peeps...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 15, 2013)

slip said:


> night errybody.... See you all at 4am, bug eyed and in cold sweats....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 15, 2013)

Mornin dribblers. worked from 7 till 9 yesterday. Sho is ready for the weekend. It is fun getting a brand spankin new plant going though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2013)

It is POETS day so get it going so that 





Anyone in need?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 15, 2013)

Good Morning and TGIF  to all of you this Friday morning.

Neil, I got me an extra hour of winks this morning and it was needed for sure.  Sounds like you are enjoying some new territory to travel on each day.  Is this Yota facility located in the Pendergrass area?

I see that Gobblin has now arrived and I sure need some of his hot coffee to help me get fully awake now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 15, 2013)

I forgot to say THANK YOU for someone putting a BIG lock on a certain thread that totally took the "dirt road route" instead of staying on the interstate !!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 15, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and TGIF  to all of you this Friday morning.
> 
> Neil, I got me an extra hour of winks this morning and it was needed for sure.  Sounds like you are enjoying some new territory to travel on each day.  Is this Yota facility located in the Pendergrass area?
> 
> I see that Gobblin has now arrived and I sure need some of his hot coffee to help me get fully awake now.



Yessir...it's currently under construction in Pendergrass. It's exciting to be part of the first group in to start from ground zero. Got you a hot cup of joe ready.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

is it Friday for sure?!?!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> is it Friday for sure?!?!



Itz Friday fo sho'.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

Ol' Mattech came ova da house last night. I'm tryin' to get him to log back on and post some mo', he said he gonna think about it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Itz Friday fo sho'.


kewl, I just needed to be sure............


stringmusic said:


> Ol' Mattech came ova da house last night. I'm tryin' to get him to log back on and post some mo', he said he gonna think about it.


 tell'em I said he's a cheekun..............


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> kewl, I just needed to be sure............


Sattaday is betta. 



> tell'em I said he's a cheekun..............



 I'll let him know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

Moanin chirren.....today is my Friday!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Ol' Mattech came ova da house last night. I'm tryin' to get him to log back on and post some mo', he said he gonna think about it.



I guess he finally got out of that campground he was locked in. 
 Somebody better start thinking of a new thread title and video. The expiration date on this one is getting close.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Ol' Mattech came ova da house last night. I'm tryin' to get him to log back on and post some mo', he said he gonna think about it.




Who scared him off? Tell him we miss him and not to be so jealous of your "necklace-o-duck charms". Everyone can't be so manly and sexy while wearing a cloak of dead waterfowl.   




Jeff C. said:


> Moanin chirren.....today is my Friday!




Mernin Jeff.  Yesterday was my Friday.  

Lemme see, got up, sent Bait and Mini-Me away. Started laundry, went to Walmart, got cat food, stuff for tacos tonight and two bags of Sweet Tart Jelly Beans.   You can only get them at Easter. They're so yummy. 




Going to go plant chufa patches tomorrow and put the cameras on them. Can't wait til next weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Who scared him off? Tell him we miss him and not to be so jealous of your "necklace-o-duck charms". Everyone can't be so manly and sexy while wearing a cloak of dead waterfowl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Tbug.... I got up and let the dogs out!!  You on a roll today!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin chirren.....today is my Friday!


 Yours toooooo????????
 Hiya Chief!


rhbama3 said:


> I guess he finally got out of that campground he was locked in.
> Somebody better start thinking of a new thread title and video. The expiration date on this one is getting close.


 already?!?!


turtlebug said:


> two bags of Sweet Tart Jelly Beans.   You can only get them at Easter. They're so yummy.


I may have to check them out, don't care for jelly beans, but love me som sweet tarts!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Who scared him off? Tell him we miss him and not to be so jealous of your "necklace-o-duck charms". Everyone can't be so manly and sexy while wearing a cloak of dead waterfowl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not on call next weekend. Need help checking them camera's?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Yours toooooo????????
> Hiya Chief!
> 
> already?!?!
> ...



Gimme a minute, I'm tryin to figger out whether to be bossy again or not!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm not on call next weekend. Need help checking them camera's?



Come on. 




Oh and Keebs, I don't like jelly beans either. The Sweet Tart jelly beans are awesome though.  Maybe I'll bring a bag to Keebs-Mud-Racing-Shooting-Eating-Talking-Mudding-Fest.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gimme a minute, I'm tryin to figger out whether to be bossy again or not!


 for for it, I'm ready today!


turtlebug said:


> Come on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 15, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Come on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget da camcorder, Ize been REALLY practisin my moves for da shuffle.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess he finally got out of that campground he was locked in.
> Somebody better start thinking of a new thread title and video. The expiration date on this one is getting close.





turtlebug said:


> Who scared him off? Tell him we miss him and not to be so jealous of your "necklace-o-duck charms". Everyone can't be so manly and sexy while wearing a cloak of dead waterfowl.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

I see you lurkin' rydert, you ain't gettin' da last post.


----------



## rydert (Mar 15, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I see you lurkin' rydert, you ain't gettin' da last post.



oh yeah I am......................


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2013)

Going once....


----------



## rydert (Mar 15, 2013)

by the way......goot morning ever body.............


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

Last post


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

Going twice...


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

me last


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

shut her down


----------



## rydert (Mar 15, 2013)

last post!!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

last post idjits


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

last again


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

no me


----------



## rydert (Mar 15, 2013)

i'm last post


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2013)

bucha idjits



last post


----------



## T.P. (Mar 15, 2013)

here I am


----------

